# Van a reducir la duracion del paro, a partir de 2023, a 3 meses, prorogables a 7, aprovechando la bajada del paro, como compromiso frente a Bruselas.



## IsabelloMendaz (27 Jul 2022)

La informacion es de fuentes insider.

Así que podeis ir poniendo la cibeles, etc.

Ya sabeis que no doy info falsa.









España suma 115.600 afiliados en junio y el paro baja en 42.409 personas


Lo hace más lentamente que el pasado año, debido al impacto de la guerra en Ucrania, pero con mayor calidad tras la puesta en marcha de la reforma laboral.



www.rtve.es


----------



## Javito Putero (27 Jul 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> La informacion es de fuentes insider.
> 
> Así que podeis ir poniendo la cibeles, etc.
> 
> Ya sabeis que no doy info falsa.



menudos hijos de la gran puta


----------



## Javito Putero (27 Jul 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> La informacion es de fuentes insider.
> 
> Así que podeis ir poniendo la cibeles, etc.
> 
> Ya sabeis que no doy info falsa.



en cambio las ayudas por tocarse la minga pancha esas no las quitan


----------



## klon (27 Jul 2022)

Si el paro es bajo deberia ser al reves, aumentarlo un pokito.

Si ocurre eso, quien vuelva a votar socialistos es para patearle la boca.


----------



## cohynetes (27 Jul 2022)

pero va a quedar alguien con trabajo para 2023¿?



a mamarla sociatas


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (27 Jul 2022)

Javito Putero dijo:


> en cambio las ayudas por tocarse la minga pancha esas no las quitan



eso dalo por descontado


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (27 Jul 2022)

klon dijo:


> Si el paro es bajo deberia ser al reves, aumentarlo un pokito.
> 
> Si ocurre eso, quien vuelva a votar socialistos es para patearle la boca.



No, tienen que aprovechar que no está media españa en paro, para que pase con menos "ruido"


----------



## DVD1975 (27 Jul 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> La informacion es de fuentes insider.
> 
> Así que podeis ir poniendo la cibeles, etc.
> 
> Ya sabeis que no doy info falsa.



Pero los paguiteros seguirán cobrando.
Ya os lo dije


----------



## Don Redondón (27 Jul 2022)

Si la protección por desempleo es minima, entonces me la quitas que ya me apaño yo, que llevo cotizando media vida para si pasa algo tener un colchón, ah, pero los ultimos 20 añitos chinchando me los devuelves, ya me busco yo la vida.


----------



## Javito Putero (27 Jul 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Pero los paguiteros seguirán cobrando.
> Ya os lo dije



les jode les jode no poder esclavizarnos mas su intencion es esclavizarnos pero sólo a los blancos españoles


----------



## AnarcoLibertario (27 Jul 2022)

Me parece bien, pero que bajen los impuestos para que ahorres lo que te quitan en concepto de paro.
Lo que no puede ser es que estés pagando via impuestos el paro, pero que no lo recibas. Eso es robo a mano armada directamente.


----------



## katrasti (27 Jul 2022)

Me parece muy bien, pero 
1. que reduzcan las aportaciones que se hacen también.

2. que quiten los 400 y pico euros a los parados de larga duración.

Si reduces el paro pero aumenta el número de gente que cobra los 400 y pico de ayuda, nos quedamos peor.


----------



## vic252525 (27 Jul 2022)

jajaja 7 meses mas ayuda de 426 x ever


----------



## greg_house (27 Jul 2022)

Y todos los ilegales cobrando del estado


----------



## greg_house (27 Jul 2022)

Esto ya es demasiado


----------



## EL FARAON (27 Jul 2022)

A remar...


----------



## PEPEYE (27 Jul 2022)

Ya veras como se ponen los Sindicatos


----------



## Tan Chin Gao (27 Jul 2022)

PUES NADA... (COMO AHORA YA TENGO COTIZADO LO SUFICIENTE
PARA PERCIBIR SEIS MESES DE PRESTACIÓN POR DESEMPLEO)
HARÉ QUE ME ECHEN CUANTO ANTES.


----------



## MaGiVer (27 Jul 2022)

A ver si lo entiendo.

Remas, vas al puto paro y eso que te quitan de la nómina para tu "seguridad y bienestar" cuando pierdes el trabajo, ahora resulta que te lo retiran en parte.

Mientras tanto, moronegrada paguitera viviendo a todo trapo de paguitas, y cosas chulísimas a diario.

Putin, HASTA LISBOA, Y CUANTO ANTES.


----------



## DVD1975 (27 Jul 2022)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Ya veras como se ponen los Sindicatos



Lo sindicatos van hacer una mierda 
Han regularizado a inmigrantes por la cara y lo único que han hecho los sindicatos es sacas un comunicado diciendo que suban los sueldos a los de aquí.


----------



## Javito Putero (27 Jul 2022)

Lo que pasa es que moros y rumanos ya están creando empresas y buscan a gente pidiendo mucho (lo que a ellos no les pidieron al llegar a España) y pagando por convenio y que haya gente cobrando paro les jode y les molesta.

Saben que ya tenemos calado al sistema y que lo odiamos y les da igual.


----------



## EL FARAON (27 Jul 2022)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Ya veras como se ponen los Sindicatos



Se van a poner hasta arriba de subvenciones y ayudas para las mariscadas y chollos varios.

En España los sindicatos hace mucho tiempo que no representan a los remeros.


----------



## greg_house (27 Jul 2022)

Si esto es cierto …. Es muy grave


----------



## Tan Chin Gao (27 Jul 2022)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Ya veras como se ponen los Sindicatos



SE VAN A PONER... HASTA EL CULO DE MARISCO, COMO SIEMPRE.


----------



## pepeluismi (27 Jul 2022)

Debe subir en tiempo y cantidad. Es ridículo lo que hay ahora.
Es para trabajadores que han currado de verdad.


----------



## greg_house (27 Jul 2022)

Los trabajadores sin cobertura 

Los putos ladrones y gebtuza con pagas sin trabajar


----------



## greg_house (27 Jul 2022)

pepeluismi dijo:


> Debe subir en tiempo y cantidad. Es ridículo lo que hay ahora.
> Es para trabajadores que han currado de verdad.



Si lo quieren bajar


----------



## socrates99 (27 Jul 2022)

Bueno,pues hice bien.


----------



## Yomimo (27 Jul 2022)

Ya...Y pensiones bajonazo del 20- 30 % algo más adelante, igual me quedo corto.


----------



## Mentefria2 (27 Jul 2022)

Es lo que están moviendo en Francia en este momento.


----------



## Impresionante (27 Jul 2022)

Inverosímil.

Habría paguita en cualquier caso


----------



## Sinmiedoanada (27 Jul 2022)

No cabe duda que lo mejor es no jugar. Entiendo que todo el mundo no se lo puede permitir.

Una vez que estás jugando, con estas reglas la forma más inteligente de jugar la partida es cotizar un año y tocarte los c****** cuatro meses en el paro, y así sucesivamente.

Me hace gracia la gente que dice tengo dos años de paro si me echan. No se dan cuenta que las condiciones de las prestaciones por desempleo las pueden cambiar de la noche a la mañana.


Manolo doce años en una empresa, ahora mismo tendría derecho a dos años de paro. Cambian la ley y se tiene que conformar con lo que sea.

Alfredito entra y sale de la misma empresa, año trabaja cuatro meses al paro. Ha repetido nueve veces este ciclo durante 12 años, ha trincado nueve indemnizaciones por despido y treinta y seis meses de paro. Cambian la ley de prestaciones por desempleo, perfecto a Alfredito se la suda. 


Dale duro Manolo, dale duro.


----------



## Stock Option (27 Jul 2022)

¿Pero esto qué es? ¿El futuro no era la RBU?


----------



## Tan Chin Gao (27 Jul 2022)




----------



## Neosarraceno1 (27 Jul 2022)

Vamos que va siendo recomendable que aquel que esté hasta los güevos de remar y tenga acumulado el máximo tiempo de paro ( 2 años y medio creo), fuerce su propio despido, se haga autónomo y solicite el pago único de toda la prestación para montar un negocio.


----------



## Mostoles (27 Jul 2022)

La verdad que no me sorprende. Hay mucha gente aprovechándose del paro y pegándose años sabáticos rascándose las pelotas.


----------



## eljusticiero (27 Jul 2022)

Mostoles dijo:


> La verdad que no me sorprende. Hay mucha gente aprovechándose del paro y pegándose años sabáticos rascándose las pelotas.



Eso solo lo puede hacer gente con ahorros y un lugar donde caerse muerto.

No son tantos en España.


----------



## Mostoles (27 Jul 2022)

Sinmiedoanada dijo:


> No cabe duda que lo mejor es no jugar. Entiendo que todo el mundo no se lo puede permitir.
> 
> Una vez que estás jugando, con estas reglas la forma más inteligente de jugar la partida es cotizar un año y tocarte los c****** cuatro meses en el paro, y así sucesivamente.
> 
> ...




Precisamente por cosas como esta, que se dan mucho, es por lo que no me extraña que lo dejen en 3 meses. Por mucho que sea algo que a mi me beneficie, entiendo que una sociedad en la que puedes estar años y años sin trabajar es una anomalía.


----------



## greg_house (27 Jul 2022)

Mentefria2 dijo:


> Es lo que están moviendo en Francia en este momento.



Para alli?
No tenemos nada que ver


----------



## CarneconOjos (27 Jul 2022)

No dan puntada sin hilo. quitan la red de seguridad, para cuando salgas de un curro pierdas el culo por encontrar otro.

Si a esto le sumas la nueva ley de extranjería hace una combinación mortal.

La correa de trasmisión del mercado laboral es la precariedad, te necesitan muerto de hambre, sin ahorros, para doblegarte y explotarte.


----------



## aventurero artritico (27 Jul 2022)

el paro que hay actualmente es un chollo y la peña se lo toma como unas vacaciones.


----------



## noseyo (27 Jul 2022)

Normal ahora son todos fijos descontinuos por lo tanto no son parados ni aunque trabajen 2 meses al año


----------



## Antiparras (27 Jul 2022)

un saludo a los fijos discontinuos que nos estarán leyendo


----------



## noseyo (27 Jul 2022)

Los que dicen que es un chollo y lo toman como vacaciones sois anormales , por algo se está cotizando y cada mes robandote para cobrar la prestación, mientras gente sin cotizar cobrando 1100 euros mes , igual eso está mejor , el que trabaje hoy ya es anormal esto es muy grave , que coticé su outa madre , todo en b y si se puede a sacar una paga de emergencia de esas , el estado tiene que quebrar ya


----------



## noseyo (27 Jul 2022)

Recordemos la bajada del paro es aumento de funcionarios y pasar a gente que trabaja menos de 2 meses al años como fijos descontinuos , así figurando como fijos ,aunque estén en casa parados 8 meses ,y los sindicatos tan tranquilos luego si les pasan por la guillotina que no digan que no son parte del sistema político


----------



## OYeah (27 Jul 2022)

No entiendo muy bien lo que dices. Actualmente se tienen 4 meses por año con un máximo de dos años, que son 24 meses. Dices que lo van a recortar a 7 máximo.

No, eso no va a pasar. Para poder hacer eso se necesita un sistema como los Benefits o los Minijobs alemanes. Tengo una compañera polaca que se levanta mil libras al mes limpias porque trabaja a tiempo parcial y le pagan la casa y otras ayudas por ser madre soltera. Está siempre de viajes, vive muy bien, tened en cuenta lo que supone no pagar la casa. Tres dias a la semana trabaja y el resto a vivir. Entonces sí.

Pero sin esa red, que es indefinida, por el resto de su vida, no es factible en un pais con el paro de España, que por cierto no sé de dónde os sacáis contínuamente que está bajo, es el 14% y muy cocinado.


----------



## DVD1975 (27 Jul 2022)

Quieren obligar a la gente a aceptar curros de mierda 800 900 euros.
Sobrevivira el q tenga casa pagada o heredada.
Casapapis por doquier.
Inmigrantes con paguita y trabajando en b.
Todo ya está tramado.
España ya está muerta es un estado fallido.


----------



## DVD1975 (27 Jul 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> No entiendo muy bien lo que dices. Actualmente se tienen 4 meses por año con un máximo de dos años, que son 24 meses. Dices que lo van a recortar a 7 máximo.
> 
> No, eso no va a pasar. Para poder hacer eso se necesita un sistema como los Benefits o los Minijobs alemanes. Tengo una compañera polaca que se levanta mil libras al mes limpias porque trabaja a tiempo parcial y le pagan la casa y otras ayudas por ser madre soltera. Está siempre de viajes, vive muy bien, tened en cuenta lo que supone no pagar la casa. Tres dias a la semana trabaja y el resto a vivir. Entonces sí.
> 
> Pero sin esa red, que es indefinida, por el resto de su vida, no es factible en un pais con el paro de España, que por cierto no sé de dónde os sacáis contínuamente que está bajo, es el 14% y muy cocinado.



Lo pueden hacer perfectamente pq saben que los españoles tienen familiares.
Yo lo veo factible.
Hay pagas pero para los de fuera con lo cual lo pueden hacer.
En los próximos años la crisis del 2008 va ser jauja comparado con lo q se nos viene encima.


----------



## OYeah (27 Jul 2022)

Es sencillamente imposible en España sin otras medidas, lo siento pero no cuela. Pueden decir lo que quieran en Bruselas, y proponer misa, pero con el paro que hay en España es imposible dar solo 7 meses de prestación. Acabarían cientos de miles de trabajadores en precario en la calle.


----------



## jus (27 Jul 2022)

MaGiVer dijo:


> A ver si lo entiendo.
> 
> Remas, vas al puto paro y eso que te quitan de la nómina para tu "seguridad y bienestar" cuando pierdes el trabajo, ahora resulta que te lo retiran en parte.
> 
> ...



Moraleja? DEBES CONVERTIRTE EN LUMPEN SOCIAL para vivir de paguitas y así no te preocupará nunca más trabajar para cotizar

Si eres inmi, gitano o gente con enfermedades rarillas o con cualquier cosa que te pueda dar una paguita porque si no estás en riesgo de exclusión social (y ni eso ya), o nada.


----------



## OYeah (27 Jul 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Lo pueden hacer perfectamente pq saben que los españoles tienen familiares.
> Yo lo veo factible.
> Hay pagas pero para los de fuera con lo cual lo pueden hacer.
> En los próximos años la crisis del 2008 va ser jauja comparado con lo q se nos viene encima.



Es sencillamente imposible que lo hagan y punto, no hay más. No entiendo ni porque se le da bulo a estos hilos, un recorte de 24 mensualidades a 7, porque el OP lo dice y lo ha oido de fuentes internas. Mensualidades de apenas 700 euros.


----------



## noseyo (27 Jul 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Quieren obligar a la gente a aceptar curros de mierda 800 900 euros.
> Sobrevivira el q tenga casa pagada o heredada.
> Casapapis por doquier.
> Inmigrantes con paguita y trabajando en b.
> ...



Ya no solo eso es que encima te va a quitar la nómina y cuando te despidan y tenías derecho a un año de paro será 3 y lo mejor que quitaron dinero de tu nómina para cobrar ese año , demencial ,ya verás como no bajan el dinero que te quitan , luego llegan de ilegal y paga y Cáritas , ahora tenéis claro que el comunismo es generar pobres para depender del estado , muchos usan esos meses de paro para encontrar algo decente , aparte los que dicen vacaciones sois escoria enchufada , funcionaria , palillera , mientras estás en paro tienes obligación como cursos , no rechazar trabajos que te puedan llegar del paro ,por no decir que aprovechar esos meses para encontrar algo mejor , esto es España y no sales del trabajo y tienes otro al instante


----------



## Viviendo Digno (27 Jul 2022)

Te subo los impuestos pero te recorto los servicios soportados por ellos. 

Llamadme loco, pero alguien se lo está llevando crudo.


----------



## noseyo (27 Jul 2022)

Viviendo Digno dijo:


> Te subo los impuestos pero te recorto los servicios soportados por ellos.
> 
> Llamadme loco, pero alguien se lo está llevando crudo.



A paladas se tendría que mirar las cuentas de todos policos , incluso de vox que ya vemos que cuando llegan a los gobiernos , hacen como todos meter dinero a las teles , cuando decían que no darían esos 20 millones de euros , aquí que la gente siga izquierda y derecha


----------



## pepeluismi (27 Jul 2022)

greg_house dijo:


> Si lo quieren bajar



Sería ridículo que lo bajaran. Ya es ridículo que no lo suban.
Si lo hacen, que se olviden del voto de ni un trabajador


----------



## OYeah (27 Jul 2022)

El OP está simplemente tentando el asunto. No es factible en España con el paro que hay, que repito no entiendo porque se insiste tanto en que es bajo. Me debo estar perdiendo algo porque no entiendo ese interés en Burbuja en decir que hay mucho trabajo cuando el paro sigue siendo del 14%, cocinado con los nuevos contratos de fijos discontinuos (hoy cobras mañana no pero espéranos).


----------



## aris (27 Jul 2022)

no me parece mal siempre que haya medidas adicionales como por ejemplo que se reduzcan las cotizaciones en el mismo porcentaje de reducción del paro.


----------



## petro6 (27 Jul 2022)

Pero hemo zubío el zalario mínimo 20 leurrrrrrro¡¡¡

JAAJJAJAJAJAAJJAJA


----------



## noseyo (27 Jul 2022)

Yo pienso que el la vida trabajaron y miraron su nómina , funcionarios , hijos de , empresarios palilleros que no quieren ningún derecho al empleado y así tenerlo todo el tiempo posible por qué no puede cobrar el paro , lo tengo claro ,el paro no es un regalo , es un derecho y encima ya muy complicado cuendo se tiene trabajos se sustitución , temporales , que trabajas 3 meses al año


----------



## Uhym (27 Jul 2022)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Ya veras como se ponen los Sindicatos



A la mierda los sindicatos, estos se arriman al sol que más calienta, no mueven un dedo si no hay dinerito de por medio.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (27 Jul 2022)

Mentira


----------



## Guillotin (27 Jul 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Es sencillamente imposible que lo hagan y punto, no hay más. No entiendo ni porque se le da bulo a estos hilos, un recorte de 24 mensualidades a 7, porque el OP lo dice y lo ha oido de fuentes internas. Mensualidades de apenas 700 euros.



Pero véase los comentarios de este hilo, todos los niños rata y los herederos están completamente a favor, a estos hay que sumarles los palilleros empresaurios que están empezando ha empalmarse.

Todo en orden.


----------



## superloki (27 Jul 2022)

Fijaos que son muchas cosas que van metiendo poco a poco y en diferentes ámbitos. Subidas de impuestos, combustibles, luz, gas, problemas para tener cierto tipo de coches, subida de los alimentos, subida de autónomos, sueldos de mierda en trabajos esclavos, reducción del valor del dinero, mascarillas donde ellos te digan, coacciones y lavados mentales para inyectarse "algo" y cien cosas más que van añadiendo día tras día. Si por lo visto ya van a poner pegas para hacer castillos de arena en la playa...  Son pequeñas cosas que si las ves en perspectiva dentro de unos meses o un año, son UN MONTÓN DE COSAS que la gente ha aceptado y normalizado. Y esto es solo el principio, porque con los dos años de Agenda 2030 solo han empezado con la larga lista que tienen preparada.

Coge una máquina del tiempo y dile a un tío de los años noventa (o incluso de los 2000) que pasaría algo como esto en unos pocos años... posiblemente te mandaría a tomar por culo mientras se descojonaba...


----------



## melchor rodriguez (27 Jul 2022)

La prestación pública de desempleo funciona como la pensión pública contributiva. Es de reparto. Los trabajadores pagan a los que están cobrando la prestación. No es una hucha personal donde se saca el trabajador.

En ciclos económicos expansivos lo que se ingresa por concepto de prestación por desempleo en la nómina llega y excede lo que se paga por la prestación por desempleo. Mientras en crisis económicas no lo cubre y el Estado se endeuda para pagarlo. En teoría el plazo máximo son dos años ya que se considera que cuando hay una crisis económica el Estado puede aguantar dos años para endeudarse y cubrir el agujero grande que supone pagar la prestación por desempleo.

Si lo hacen (recortar sustancialmente la duración de la prestación o del derecho) es para reducir por lo menos un 1% del PIB del déficit público (cubierto con deuda pública) en una futura crisis económica. No obstante, es una salvajada. Recuerda al pensionazo de 1985 que supuso la ruptura oficial de la UGT con el PSOE. 

Además pueden prometer lo que quieran a Bruselas. No se hará. Es austeridad fiscal extrema. En contra del ideario actual del Gobierno Central. 

Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pepeluismi (27 Jul 2022)

El paro está bien en 24 meses de máximo, lo que está mal es en cuanto tiempo se adquieren esos 24 meses que es en 6 años. Eso habría que reducirlo a 3 años.

Eso sí, sólo a españoles....
Pero bueno


----------



## Avulense64 (27 Jul 2022)

Hasta que no lo vea no lo creeré.


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (27 Jul 2022)

Y las paguitas de vago seguiran subiendo y seran ilimitadas.

Siempre jodiendo a los trabajadores, panda de hijos de la gran puta.

La puta democracia masonica que se la metan por el culo.


----------



## Javito Putero (27 Jul 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Y las paguitas de vago seguiran subiendo y seran ilimitadas.
> 
> Siempre jodiendo a los trabajadores, panda de hijos de la gran puta.
> 
> La puta democracia masonica que se la metan por el culo.



de vago pancho o de donde sea, paguitas de inutil, cuanto mas inutil seas mas facil que te las den.


----------



## Ringbell (27 Jul 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Pero los paguiteros seguirán cobrando.
> Ya os lo dije



Mucha suerte para ellos, seguro que dentro 50 años los negritos y la etnia renunciarán a paguitas para servir a la élite, claro que sí


----------



## Gigatr0n (27 Jul 2022)

Mierde-hilo sin fuente* al ignore.*


----------



## Javito Putero (27 Jul 2022)

noseyo dijo:


> Yo pienso que el la vida trabajaron y miraron su nómina , funcionarios , hijos de , empresarios palilleros que no quieren ningún derecho al empleado y así tenerlo todo el tiempo posible por qué no puede cobrar el paro , lo tengo claro ,el paro no es un regalo , es un derecho y encima ya muy complicado cuendo se tiene trabajos se sustitución , temporales , que trabajas 3 meses al año



tu sigue poniendo el dedo en el ojo a los funcionarios y ni menciones a los panchos, que veras que bien te puto va. puto subnormal.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (27 Jul 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> Pero véase los comentarios de este hilo, todos los niños rata y los herederos están completamente a favor, a estos hay que sumarles los palilleros empresaurios que están empezando ha empalmarse.
> 
> Todo en orden.



Y los facha pobre, auténticos consumidores de mierda-bulos, escupiendo espumarajos por la boca contra el gobierno. Así funciona.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (27 Jul 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Pero los paguiteros seguirán cobrando.
> Ya os lo dije



Paro, que te lo descuentan de la nómina 3 meses 

IMV, rentas de inserción y demás, a gente que no ha cotizado en su puta vida, a eso no le ponen límite 

Sigue remando 
Y hazlo cada día con más fuerza 
Que salimos más fuertes 

Por cierto, entonces para qué cojones suben las cuotas de autónomos? (Bueno sí, ya lo sabemos, para provocar su extinción)


----------



## Tan Chin Gao (27 Jul 2022)

Mostoles dijo:


> La verdad que no me sorprende. Hay mucha gente aprovechándose del paro y pegándose años sabáticos rascándose las pelotas.


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (27 Jul 2022)

Mostoles dijo:


> La verdad que no me sorprende. Hay mucha gente aprovechándose del paro y pegándose años sabáticos rascándose las pelotas.



Tu puta madre, hijo de puta. Y te lo dice uno que no ha cobrado el paro en su puta vida teniendo años y años cotizados.

HIJO DE PVTA.


----------



## Javito Putero (27 Jul 2022)

Mostoles dijo:


> Precisamente por cosas como esta, que se dan mucho, es por lo que no me extraña que lo dejen en 3 meses. Por mucho que sea algo que a mi me beneficie, entiendo que una sociedad en la que puedes estar años y años sin trabajar es una anomalía.



pero si eres negrete no hay problema verdad. yo conozco a un negro que lleva mas de 10 años en españa cobrando ayuda y extorsionando euros para la gente que quiere aparcar al lado del corte ingles y a lo mejor es que va a trabajar por un sueldo miserable.

que pasa mamonazo hijo de la grandisima ramera de babilonia payaso hijo de mil hienas. si eres negrete pues nada, a vivir.


----------



## OYeah (27 Jul 2022)

Eso si lo veo, por eso digo que el OP está tentando el terreno, haciendo el juego de sus jefes. Si no hay revueltas gordas, solo protestas fuertes, pues lo reducirán en lo que dices, a los 18 meses. Eso sí lo veo venir. No cambiará las elecciones, y no pasará de alguna manifestación más o menos gorda, pero no llegará ni a Huelga General ni nada.

Pero si hacen lo que el OP, que sinceramente me parece alguien que está haciendo el juego a otros, arden las calles, porque por mucho que en Burbuja los CM machaquen con lo bajo que está el paro, la realidad es tozuda y la gente la vive en sus carnes.


----------



## Tan Chin Gao (27 Jul 2022)

Antiparras dijo:


> un saludo a los fijos discontinuos que nos estarán leyendo



SOY F.D. EN TRES COMUNIDADES AUTÓNOMAS


----------



## ciudadano cabreado (27 Jul 2022)

MaGiVer dijo:


> A ver si lo entiendo.
> 
> Remas, vas al puto paro y eso que te quitan de la nómina para tu "seguridad y bienestar" cuando pierdes el trabajo, ahora resulta que te lo retiran en parte.
> 
> ...



Sin hablar de que cuanto mas cobras, mas IRPF te retienen... para luego irte al paro con 1000€ pelados.


----------



## Doctor Nunca (27 Jul 2022)

Bajan el paro aprovechando la subida de enchufes quieres decir.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (27 Jul 2022)

ciudadano cabreado dijo:


> Sin hablar de que cuanto mas cobras, mas IRPF te retienen... para luego irte al paro con 1000€ pelados.



Y teniendo que pagar un pastón por lo del doble pagador y la retención del paro al 2%


----------



## greg_house (27 Jul 2022)

ciudadano cabreado dijo:


> Sin hablar de que cuanto mas cobras, mas IRPF te retienen... para luego irte al paro con 1000€ pelados.



Pero eso ya lo sabemos .

Es como lo de cotizar 6 años para 2 años de paro 

lo no que no puede ser es currar 6 años para 2 años de paro maximo , y ahora te diga que solo 3-7 meses


----------



## CarneconOjos (27 Jul 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Quieren obligar a la gente a aceptar curros de mierda 800 900 euros.
> Sobrevivira el q tenga casa pagada o heredada.
> Casapapis por doquier.
> Inmigrantes con paguita y trabajando en b.
> ...



No lo dudes un segundo, esta clarisimo lo que persiguen.

Lo peor para el sistema laboral, es tener un trabajador con ahorros y bienes.

Hace mucho que utilizan la necesidad personal, para contratar ellos con seguridad. ¿Tienes hipoteca? ¿Estas casado? Que eres soltero y sin hijos a tú cargo me dices? que te contrate el espirito santo que menudo peligro tienes.

Un trabajador con ahorros y bienes, no suele ser sumiso ni obediente, esté se puede revolver y pleitear contra su contratador.

Por eso a la clase trabajadora, la tienen que tener en pelotas, para asegurase que mañana vuelve a su puesto de trabajo.


----------



## greg_house (27 Jul 2022)

CarneconOjos dijo:


> No lo dudes un segundo, esta clarisimo lo que persiguen.
> 
> Lo peor para el sistema laboral, es tener un trabajador con ahorros y bienes.
> 
> ...



Efectivamente


----------



## Hexian (27 Jul 2022)

Para lo que has quedado, querida izquierda quién te ha visto y quién te ve.

y de mientras 400 euros para videojuegos a los chavalines.

lo importante es lo importante.


----------



## samaruc (27 Jul 2022)

Se repite la historia pues:

- Bajada de sueldo a los funcis

- Congelación de pensiones

- Recorte de prestaciones por desempleo

Todo esto ya lo vivimos en 2010 que se bajó al partir del sexto mes la prestación del 60% de la base al 50% (si tenías una base de 1.000€ pasabas de cobrar 600€ a cobrar 500€), aumento de la edad del subsidio de 52 años a 55 años y límite de rentas familiar en lugar de individual.

No me extrañaría se redujera de cuatro a tres meses por año trabajado con un máximo de 18 meses (frente al máximo de 24 meses actual) y se bajara del 75% al 50% la base de los seis primeros meses y al 30% desde el 50% actual el resto.

Id metiendo los gayumbos en la maleta y pillando billete low cost destino el extranjero mientras se pueda.


----------



## oldesnake (27 Jul 2022)

En un país quebrado no puede haber paro, pensiones.......


----------



## Pollepolle (27 Jul 2022)

AnarcoLibertario dijo:


> Me parece bien, pero que bajen los impuestos para que ahorres lo que te quitan en concepto de paro.
> Lo que no puede ser es que estés pagando via impuestos el paro, pero que no lo recibas. Eso es robo a mano armada directamente.



Para que quieres que te bajen los impuestos si ese dinero al final te lo vas a gastar en idioteces y cuando lo necesites no lo vas a tener.

El mayor mito liberal es que el dinero de los remeros esta mejor en sus bolsillos que en papa estado. Luego se lo estafan en btc, trading y mierda, y tiene que venir papa estado para salvarles el culo.


----------



## Doctor Nunca (27 Jul 2022)

CarneconOjos dijo:


> No dan puntada sin hilo. quitan la red de seguridad, para cuando salgas de un curro pierdas el culo por encontrar otro.
> 
> Si a esto le sumas la nueva ley de extranjería hace una combinación mortal.
> 
> La correa de trasmisión del mercado laboral es la precariedad, te necesitan muerto de hambre, sin ahorros, para doblegarte y explotarte.





noseyo dijo:


> Normal ahora son todos fijos descontinuos por lo tanto no son parados ni aunque trabajen 2 meses al año



Esa es la clave: sin ahorros (por los bajos salarios y la inflación) y perdiendo el culo por otro trabajo de mierda. 

Si eres fijo discontinuo y no trabajas no estás en paro, ergo no hay paguita y tienes que buscarte otro curro de mierda en los periodos en blanco, en un mercado saturado de inmigrantes.

Eso sí, tenemos un ministerio luchando contra la gordofobia a costa de tu bolsillo.


----------



## Javito Putero (27 Jul 2022)

oldesnake dijo:


> En un país quebrado no puede haber paro, pensiones.......



pero que puta estupidez es esa. y para tener a los civiles haciendo el mongolo en helicoptero a 1000 euros la hora de combustible durante el confinamiento si hay no.

gilipollas.


----------



## OYeah (27 Jul 2022)

El objetivo NO es que volvamos a trabajar por lo que ofrezcan. No es esa la dirección que han tomado, la mano de obra cada vez es menos necesaria. El objetivo es quizás parar la Gran Renuncia, pero para eso deben cargarse las rentas y las pensiones, no el paro, que no supone Gran Renuncia en absoluto, ya que es miseria temporal lo que da.

Si plantean eso es porque en Europa quieren llevarnos de la manita a un sistema de Ni trabajo ni Prestación por Desempleo a menos que seas un crack muy productivo con un contrato fetén en una Corporación multinacional, seguro privado, etc... Y para eso deben poner en marcha un sistema de subsistencia con pienso barato y entretenimiento en casa al estilo tienen aquí en UK o en Alemania, indefinidamente, y eso no existe en España para los españoles.


----------



## Javito Putero (27 Jul 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> El objetivo NO es que volvamos a trabajar por lo que ofrezcan. No es esa la dirección que han tomado, la mano de obra cada vez es menos necesaria. El objetivo es quizás parar la Gran Renuncia, pero para eso deben cargarse las rentas y las pensiones, no el paro, que no supone Gran Renuncia en absoluto, ya que es miseria temporal lo que da.
> 
> Si plantean eso es porque en Europa quieren llevarnos de la manita a un sistema de Ni trabajo ni Prestación por Desempleo a menos que seas un crack muy productivo con un contrato fetén en una Corporación multinacional, seguro privado, etc... Y para eso deben poner en marcha un sistema de subsistencia con pienso barato y entretenimiento en casa al estilo tienen aquí en UK o en Alemania, indefinidamente, y eso no existe en España para los españoles.



pero existe para los extranjeros y para los extranjeros con dni español. parece que eso les basta.


----------



## oldesnake (27 Jul 2022)

Javito Putero dijo:


> pero que puta estupidez es esa. y para tener a los civiles haciendo el mongolo en helicoptero a 1000 euros la hora de combustible durante el confinamiento si hay no.
> 
> gilipollas.



para eso imprimieron dinero.


----------



## greg_house (27 Jul 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> El objetivo NO es que volvamos a trabajar por lo que ofrezcan. No es esa la dirección que han tomado, la mano de obra cada vez es menos necesaria. El objetivo es quizás parar la Gran Renuncia, pero para eso deben cargarse las rentas y las pensiones, no el paro, que no supone Gran Renuncia en absoluto, ya que es miseria temporal lo que da.
> 
> Si plantean eso es porque en Europa quieren llevarnos de la manita a un sistema de Ni trabajo ni Prestación por Desempleo a menos que seas un crack muy productivo con un contrato fetén en una Corporación multinacional, seguro privado, etc... Y para eso deben poner en marcha un sistema de subsistencia con pienso barato y entretenimiento en casa al estilo tienen aquí en UK o en Alemania, indefinidamente, y eso no existe en España para los españoles.




No entiendo, si sería posible como tú dices 

eso es lo que veo , aquí te quedas en la indigencia de un día Para otro

encima Siendo productivo


----------



## Soundblaster (27 Jul 2022)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Ya veras como se ponen los Sindicatos


----------



## OYeah (27 Jul 2022)

Doctor Nunca dijo:


> Esa es la clave: sin ahorros (por los bajos salarios y la inflación) y perdiendo el culo por otro trabajo de mierda.
> 
> Si eres fijo discontinuo y no trabajas no estás en paro, ergo no hay paguita y tienes que buscarte otro curro de mierda en los periodos en blanco, en un mercado saturado de inmigrantes.
> 
> Eso sí, tenemos un ministerio luchando contra la gordofobia a costa de tu bolsillo.




Lo de fijo discontínuo da para hilo propio, pero nadie lo abre. No estás trabajando pero no cuentas como parado. No tienes ingresos pero el Estado tampoco te los da (se ahorra el paro). Puedes buscar otro trabajo pero temporal de mierda, porque te llamarán del otro.


----------



## Rojelio Medio (27 Jul 2022)

Si van a abrir ha puerta de par en par para que entren inmigrantes a trabajar, no se cuál es el problema, si dicen que falta gente.


----------



## Javito Putero (27 Jul 2022)

oldesnake dijo:


> para eso imprimieron dinero.



claro, y lo han seguido haciendo a troche y moche hay dinero para lo que ellos quieren.


----------



## OYeah (27 Jul 2022)

greg_house dijo:


> No entiendo




Es muy sencillo. En el Reino Unido y Alemania ya tienen instalada una red de soporte para los que se van a quedar fuera del mercado laboral. Es una red que te obliga a hacer algo, trabajar unas horitas, pero que a cambio de forma INDEFINIDA te ayuda a llevar un nivel de vida aceptable. A cambio no puedes ni saltarte un semáforo en rojo.

Una forma de repartir el trabajo, forzada, y dar una RBU, seleccionada.

Pero eso no existe en España. Se te acaba el paro y estás sin nada de nada. No existe esa opción. Es totalmente inviable lo que dice el OP.


----------



## Soundblaster (27 Jul 2022)

Viviendo Digno dijo:


> Te subo los impuestos pero te recorto los servicios soportados por ellos.
> 
> Llamadme loco, pero alguien se lo está llevando crudo.


----------



## oldesnake (27 Jul 2022)

Javito Putero dijo:


> claro, y lo han seguido haciendo a troche y moche hay dinero para lo que ellos quieren.



y ahora viene la debacle económica, muchos ni se espera lo que se nos viene. De hecho eso ha pasado porque la población ha querido, porque lo normal hubiese sido no endeudarnos hasta el 120%, pero la gente dice que eso no importa


----------



## Guaguei (27 Jul 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> pero va a quedar alguien con trabajo para 2023¿?
> 
> 
> 
> a mamarla sociatas



dice uno que no quiere trabajar ni ser esclavo de nadie, lo que no saben es que es ahi donde les llevaran, pero aun es pronto


----------



## Karlb (27 Jul 2022)

Saben que el paro va a aumentar a lo bestia y no hay para pagar tanto.


----------



## Mike Littoris (27 Jul 2022)

Pues habrá que dedicarse a robar


----------



## Soundblaster (27 Jul 2022)

Que raro que en este foro donde todos son expertos en su ramo y cobran 30k minimo, se preocupen por una medida como el subsidio de desempleo que no les afecta en lo personal.


----------



## greg_house (27 Jul 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Es muy sencillo. En el Reino Unido y Alemania ya tienen instalada una red de soporte para los que se van a quedar fuera del mercado laboral. Es una red que te obliga a hacer algo, trabajar unas horitas, pero que a cambio de forma INDEFINIDA te ayuda a llevar un nivel de vida aceptable. A cambio no puedes ni saltarte un semáforo en rojo.
> 
> Una forma de repartir el trabajo, forzada, y dar una RBU, seleccionada.
> 
> Pero eso no existe en España. Se te acaba el paro y estás sin nada de nada. No existe esa opción. Es totalmente inviable lo que dice el OP.



Por eso digo . No hay unos Benefits de forma generalizada 

Si ponen. Esto así , habrá estampida de gevte cualificada a otros países . O mucha gevte excluida


----------



## greg_house (27 Jul 2022)

Soundblaster dijo:


> Que raro que en este foro donde todos son expertos en su ramo y cobran 30k minimo, se preocupen por una medida como el subsidio de desempleo que no les afecta en lo personal.



Lo que hay es un mercado roto 

tienes ofertas de fuera y ves lo que hay


----------



## TerrorRojo (27 Jul 2022)

Os creeis cualquier cosa, anormales


----------



## DVD1975 (27 Jul 2022)

La miseria que se va ver en España va ser acojonante y va ser de españoles.


----------



## giorgio_furlan (27 Jul 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> La informacion es de fuentes insider.
> 
> Así que podeis ir poniendo la cibeles, etc.
> 
> Ya sabeis que no doy info falsa.



Perfecto, no soy partidario de pagas altas por no hacer nada, solo espero que además se reduzca las cuotas a la seguridad social/ irpf que pago


----------



## kleinerwolf1 (27 Jul 2022)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Ya veras como se ponen los Sindicatos



No harán nada, Antonio les ha regalado montones de gambas


----------



## Autómata (27 Jul 2022)

Tienden a concentrar todos subsidios en uno, el del mínimo vital, pero si tienes propiedades o ahorros, nada para ti. No tendrás nada y serás feliz.


----------



## OvEr0n (27 Jul 2022)

Pagas at eternum para los que no reman y nada para los remeros no vaya a ser que se les ocurra soltar el remo. Hasta que no vean reabrir cunetas no van a parar.


----------



## Autómata (27 Jul 2022)

Ya nos colaron en la timocrisis lo del 50% de la base reguladora a partir de los 6 meses.

De todas formas ahora necesitan otro shock, ya nadie se cree lo de la estabilidad presupuestaria habiendo mil chupopteros del estado y con la política monetaria del BCE. Aunque con el nivel de adormecimiento general me espero cualquier cosa.....

Sería una tomadura de pelo .....


----------



## Teuro (27 Jul 2022)

AnarcoLibertario dijo:


> Me parece bien, pero que bajen los impuestos para que ahorres lo que te quitan en concepto de paro.
> Lo que no puede ser es que estés pagando via impuestos el paro, pero que no lo recibas. Eso es robo a mano armada directamente.



Alma de cántaro ¿Y quien va a mantener al grueso de votantes jubilados?.


----------



## Teuro (27 Jul 2022)

Ya solo les quedaría hacer como hacen en EEUU para tener un paro del 4%, que no es otra cosa que quien lleve más de 2 años apuntado al paro le dan de baja porque "es evidente que usted no está buscando trabajo".


----------



## Teuro (27 Jul 2022)

Yomimo dijo:


> Ya...Y pensiones bajonazo del 20- 30 % algo más adelante, igual me quedo corto.



Con la inflación que tenemos no necesitan meter hachazo a las pensiones, solo deben dejar correr el tiempo.


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (27 Jul 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> pero va a quedar alguien con trabajo para 2023¿?
> 
> 
> 
> a mamarla sociatas



vaya canal de mierda JAJAJAJ con videos copiaos y memes cutres de boomer fracasado, menudo perdedor estás hecho


----------



## cohynetes (27 Jul 2022)

Don Vladimir Harkonnen dijo:


> vaya canal de mierda JAJAJAJ con videos copiaos y memes cutres de boomer fracasado, menudo perdedor estás hecho



Lefazo y cuneta sociata


----------



## Slurms MacKenzie (27 Jul 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Es sencillamente imposible que lo hagan y punto, no hay más. No entiendo ni porque se le da bulo a estos hilos, un recorte de 24 mensualidades a 7, porque el OP lo dice y lo ha oido de fuentes internas. Mensualidades de apenas 700 euros.



Aquí en burbuja se creen cualquier mierda escrita por un tonto de turno sin pruebas de ningún tipo, pero luego se las dan de expertos y de mentes críticas y blabla.

La realidad es que son una panda de doritocuevers sin criterio alguno.


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (27 Jul 2022)

Don Redondón dijo:


> Si la protección por desempleo es minima, entonces me la quitas que ya me apaño yo, que llevo cotizando media vida para si pasa algo tener un colchón, ah, pero los ultimos 20 añitos chinchando me los devuelves, ya me busco yo la vida.



Eso ya...

Lo hicieron los argentinos con las pensiones, los han hecho en Malta, lo han hecho aquí en España, por ejemplo regalando dinero a las cajas, y cuando llegue el momento lo hará aquí también, con los ahorros, con la SS, con los impuestos de sucesiones y con lo que haga falta. En resumen, un robo, pero en sentido literal.

Ya no tienen ni medida, ni freno.

A los que os parece bien no os olvidéis que NO has van a devolver el IRPF aportado...


----------



## Yomimo (27 Jul 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Con la inflación que tenemos no necesitan meter hachazo a las pensiones, solo deben dejar correr el tiempo.



Ya, esa cifra qué he dado ya descontaba la inflación actual, pero es qué si no sería del 40%.


----------



## Covid Bryant (27 Jul 2022)

Frijol ejecutará lo que le digan


----------



## midelburgo (27 Jul 2022)

Están desesperados porque la gente se meta a camareros a substituir a las bajas por vakuñacion.


----------



## manalons (27 Jul 2022)

Ya, tambien subiran los impuestos . bla , bla , bla...Cambiad el discurso de la caverna conservadora, pesados.


----------



## loquesubebaja (27 Jul 2022)

No hay cojones.

Fin del hilo.


----------



## Tronald Drump (27 Jul 2022)




----------



## Sindrogasninadapaqué! (27 Jul 2022)

Es una obviedad pero...

*¿TENEMOS CLARO QUE ES UNA MEDIDA QUE NO AFECTA A LA CASTA FUNCIONARIAL VERDAD?*

Pues eso, si alguien tiene dudas de hacia dónde vamos a estas alturas es que es imbécil.


----------



## Trajanillo (27 Jul 2022)

Yo sinceramente no me lo creo...


----------



## Artorias (27 Jul 2022)

Sindrogasninadapaqué! dijo:


> Es una obviedad pero...
> 
> *¿TENEMOS CLARO QUE ES UNA MEDIDA QUE NO AFECTA A LA CASTA FUNCIONARIAL VERDAD?*
> 
> Pues eso, si alguien tiene dudas de hacia dónde vamos a estas alturas es que es imbécil.



A los interinos les afecta.

Y aunque no afecte a los interinos, los interinos tenemos pareja, hijos, hermanos, amigos, familiares, etc... a los que esta medida joderia mucho por lo que tampoco nos parece bien y estamos en contra de ella.

A ver si tu te crees que a mi me haria mucha gracia que mi pareja se fuera al paro y no tuviera apenas prestacion...


----------



## César Borgia (27 Jul 2022)

No van a tocar a su granero de votos. Parados, pensionistas, paguiteros , funcis...................intocables.

La fiesta la vamos a pagar los remeros por cuenta ajena , autónomos y la impresora.


----------



## Salchichonio (27 Jul 2022)

klon dijo:


> Si el paro es bajo deberia ser al reves, aumentarlo un pokito.
> 
> Si ocurre eso, quien vuelva a votar socialistos es para patearle la boca.



Hombre, un paguitero!


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (27 Jul 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> No van a tocar a su granero de votos. Parados, pensionistas, paguiteros , funcis...................intocables.
> 
> La fiesta la vamos a pagar los remeros por cuenta ajena , autónomos y la impresora.



Los currelas no votan, y para ser parado hay que ser currela.


----------



## eLatunero (27 Jul 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> pero va a quedar alguien con trabajo para 2023¿?
> 
> 
> 
> a mamarla sociatas



El día que se les quite la paga a estos y otros tantos... ese día vamos a flipar.


----------



## samaruc (27 Jul 2022)

Sindrogasninadapaqué! dijo:


> Es una obviedad pero...
> 
> *¿TENEMOS CLARO QUE ES UNA MEDIDA QUE NO AFECTA A LA CASTA FUNCIONARIAL VERDAD?*
> 
> Pues eso, si alguien tiene dudas de hacia dónde vamos a estas alturas es que es imbécil.



¿Vuelvo a recordar lo de 2010?

Algunos de los que descorcharon botellas de champán con la bajada del 5% de los funcionarios se encontraron con rebajas del 10% en el paro y del 100% en el subsidio al subir la edad de 52 a 55 años y contar la renta familiar para el requisito de rentas.

El remero que olvida su historia está condenado a doble ración de latigazos.










Zapatero da un vuelco a su estrategia con un recorte de sueldos públicos sin precedentes


El presidente del Gobierno reduce un 5% el salario de los funcionarios, congela las pensiones de 2011, recorta el gasto para dependencia y elimina el 'cheque-bebé'




elpais.com


----------



## Leonard Leakey (27 Jul 2022)

Bendita inocencia. Como buenos vasallos habrá(ya está en marcha) que hacer los cursos de reeducación, que entre ellos se adjudican y adjudicarán, según su idiologia. Para continuar cobrando la caridad de nuestras señorias extersionadoras "democráticas" decidan. Señoriaje conseguido por el mismo método. Después tienen los bemoles de compararse y criticar a los chinos, cuando son unos alumnos muy aplicados y aventajados...


----------



## sirpask (27 Jul 2022)

A perro flaco....


----------



## Javito Putero (27 Jul 2022)

Sindrogasninadapaqué! dijo:


> Es una obviedad pero...
> 
> *¿TENEMOS CLARO QUE ES UNA MEDIDA QUE NO AFECTA A LA CASTA FUNCIONARIAL VERDAD?*
> 
> Pues eso, si alguien tiene dudas de hacia dónde vamos a estas alturas es que es imbécil.



el liberalito de turno anti funcionarios de turno.

cada vez tengo mas claro que sois retrasaditos mentales tontos de baba.


----------



## R_Madrid (27 Jul 2022)

como que 3 meses?

eso es el maximo nuevo en lugar de 2 años?


----------



## PedrelGuape (27 Jul 2022)

Mas pagas, mas y mejor viven a tu costa.


----------



## PedrelGuape (27 Jul 2022)

Sindrogasninadapaqué! dijo:


> Es una obviedad pero...
> 
> *¿TENEMOS CLARO QUE ES UNA MEDIDA QUE NO AFECTA A LA CASTA FUNCIONARIAL VERDAD?*
> 
> Pues eso, si alguien tiene dudas de hacia dónde vamos a estas alturas es que es imbécil.



Mientras no haya hambre y el populacho entienda quienes son los verdaderos culpables, esto no va a cambiar.

Mientras tanto los políticos seguirán riéndose en nuestra cara, porque se lo permitimos.


----------



## François (27 Jul 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> La informacion es de fuentes insider.
> 
> Así que podeis ir poniendo la cibeles, etc.
> 
> Ya sabeis que no doy info falsa.



Parece un invent o fake así que sobre falsedades no voy a opinar.


----------



## Sir Connor (27 Jul 2022)

Hay que votar a Psoe y Podemos masivamenteeeee


----------



## Guanotopía (27 Jul 2022)

Tiene que ser cierto porque lo ha dicho un anónimo en internet.

Burbuga cada día más mejor.


----------



## samaruc (27 Jul 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> En este foro tan pronto dicen unos que quieren que dependamos del estado como ahora que van casi a eliminar la prestación por desempleo.
> 
> ¿Para cuando era el Mad Max de este mes? ¿Y del que viene?



Si alguien escribe un invent sobre bajar pensiones que si ponzi que si putos langostos que cobran más que lo cotizado y que se jodan

Si el invent es sobre el paro culo en llamas que lo que he cotizado para el paro es mío (cuando la cotización al paro sigue el mismo esquema y reglas que las pensiones) y que no hay derecho que suban el tiempo cotizado / rebajen la paga a cobrar, onvre lla

Un contar la misa según le va a uno de manual


----------



## Otrasvidas (27 Jul 2022)

Menuda tomadura de pelo, macho. Venga, remeros, seguid a lo vuestro, que a mí me da la risa.


----------



## Orooo (27 Jul 2022)

Menos mal que yo ya me lo he pulido. 2 años con la pguita del chepas.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (27 Jul 2022)

Pero el Ingreso Mínimo Vital es estructural y vitalicio para moros, negros y panchitos...


----------



## Joaquim (27 Jul 2022)

Javito Putero dijo:


> les jode les jode no poder esclavizarnos mas su intencion es esclavizarnos pero sólo a los blancos españoles


----------



## Joaquim (27 Jul 2022)

greg_house dijo:


> Y todos los ilegales cobrando del estado



ilegales cobrando del estado legalmente, y los jueces ni están ni se les espera.


----------



## f700b (27 Jul 2022)

Paguitas a toda la mugre patria y la que ha entrado .Y al que lleva como yo 23 años sin fallar y que me Vega mala vuelta y me apañen con una mierda.
ROJOS HIGOS DE FRUTA


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (27 Jul 2022)

¿te juejas la cuenta?

Espero que te lleves un buen OWNED.


----------



## Ritalapollera (27 Jul 2022)

Ok, pero supongo que quitarán las retenciones no?????

Pues eso, a mamarla rojos de mierda.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ritalapollera (27 Jul 2022)

Ok, pero supongo que quitarán las retenciones no?????

Pues eso, a mamarla rojos de mierda.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ritalapollera (27 Jul 2022)

Ok, pero supongo que quitarán las retenciones no?????

Pues eso, a mamarla rojos de mierda.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Poseidón (27 Jul 2022)

Que raro, el gobierno central robando.

Nadie contaba con ellos.


----------



## señortopocho (27 Jul 2022)

Me parecería perfecto si reducen las cotizaciones sociales en proporción pero como son unos hijos de puta recortarán el dar pero no el recibir.


----------



## Annunakis (27 Jul 2022)

señortopocho dijo:


> Me parecería perfecto si reducen las cotizaciones sociales en proporción pero como son unos hijos de puta recortarán el dar pero no el recibir.



De algún sitio tiene que salir el dinero para los etnianos, moronegros, panchos y demás, que esos no paran de aumentar.


----------



## malibux (27 Jul 2022)

Ni de coña, eso se esperarán al futuro gobierno de concentración PP-PSOE. El Gobierno actual de la Resiliencia no lo permitiría.


----------



## Sacerdotisa Covidianista (27 Jul 2022)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Ya veras como se ponen los Sindicatos



De marisco? Finos, que están de vacaciones y ningún remero se las va a joder, hombre!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Jul 2022)

Bajan las pensiones, baja el paro, pero jamás escucharéis nada de bajar las paguitas ni los chiringuitos.


----------



## Tan Chin Gao (27 Jul 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Lo de fijo discontínuo da para hilo propio, pero nadie lo abre. No estás trabajando pero no cuentas como parado. No tienes ingresos pero el Estado tampoco te los da (se ahorra el paro). Puedes buscar otro trabajo pero temporal de mierda, porque te llamarán del otro.



NO EXACTAMENTE... ENTRE TRABAJO Y TRABAJO DE MIERDA SE PUEDE COBRAR.







... HASTA QUE SE ACABA.







PARA TENER DERECHO A 120 DÍAS DE PRESTACIÓN ME PIDEN UN MÍNIMO DE 270 JORNADAS REALES COTIZADAS POR EL EMPRESARIO
PORQUE LAS MULTIPLICAN POR 1,337... (POCO MÁS DE 400 J.R. PARA 180 DÍAS).


----------



## Sindrogasninadapaqué! (27 Jul 2022)

Javito Putero dijo:


> el liberalito de turno anti funcionarios de turno.
> 
> cada vez tengo mas claro que sois retrasaditos mentales tontos de baba.



Liberal yo? No es el caso. Solo soy un trabajador normal preocupado porque seré abandonado a mi suerte cuando me pille la ola de mierda.

Tu no vas estar en paro en tu vida verdad?

Por lo menos intenta no faltar al respeto llamando retrasaditos a los que te pagan el sueldo.


----------



## JimTonic (27 Jul 2022)

comence a trabajar hace mas de 20 años, y solo deje de trabajar 4 meses, y fue porque me fui a la aventura a otro pais y salio mal. Y nunca pedi el paro, que lo tenia al maximo y lo perdi


*aquii en portugal este punto puede ser interesante en el negocio de los call center. La mayoria de españoles que van a trabajar a portugal , van al negocio del call center, hablamos de chicos jovenes. se cobra una mierda, no llega a los 1000 euros liquidos*
*
*
*Y la mayoria sobrevive porque esta cobrando el paro en España también, aunque es ilegal. Cuando se acaba el paro regresan a españa porque nop ueden vivir con 1000 euros en portugal.*


----------



## Vulcan86 (27 Jul 2022)

Mostoles dijo:


> La verdad que no me sorprende. Hay mucha gente aprovechándose del paro y pegándose años sabáticos rascándose las pelotas.



Es el dinero que previamente aportó


----------



## DVD1975 (27 Jul 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> comence a trabajar hace mas de 20 años, y solo deje de trabajar 4 meses, y fue porque me fui a la aventura a otro pais y salio mal. Y nunca pedi el paro, que lo tenia al maximo y lo perdi
> 
> 
> *aquii en portugal este punto puede ser interesante en el negocio de los call center. La mayoria de españoles que van a trabajar a portugal , van al negocio del call center, hablamos de chicos jovenes. se cobra una mierda, no llega a los 1000 euros liquidos
> ...



Y no cruzan los datos?.
No me lo creo la verdad.


----------



## DVD1975 (27 Jul 2022)

Lo que yo os dije hay gente que por a o b siempre va tener trabajo sale de un trabajo y se meten en otro.
Ahora mucha de esa gente viendo cómo paguiteros extranjeros viven mejor que un trabajador la gente dice...para que se lo lleve esto me lo llevo yo y cobran el máximo de ayudas pero formandose trabajando en b o cuidando hijos o familiares.
A mi funcis del sepe me han dicho que los de arriba están mosqueados no lo siguiente.
Pq se ha tenido que declarar este año imv por algo sera no?.
Por qué hay tan pocas declaraciones y tanta gente trabajando pq la gente o cobra todas las ayudas posibles o cobra pack ayudas más trabajo en b o a tiempo parcial y esto se está extendiendo a todos los sectores y el estado de bienestar no se mantiene.


----------



## Mostoles (27 Jul 2022)

Yo en su dia lo hice. Casapapi, ahorros y dos años que Papa Estado me va a regalar dinero, pues me estuve los dos años jugando a la play y comiendo doritos.
Esto fue hace casi 20 años. Hoy en día, con casa pagada y sin hijos, podría volver a hacerlo perfectamente. Y no soy el único. Conozco mucha gente que se gasta hasta el último día de paro en el parque con una cerveza. Cuando se le acaba ya si eso se pone a buscar.
A mi también me jode que lo quiten, si yo lo que quiero es no remar y que toda mi vida sea como aquellos dos años felices, pero entiendo que no es posible.


----------



## JimTonic (27 Jul 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Y no cruzan los datos?.
> No me lo creo la verdad.



les pillan cuando regresan a españa, y quieren traerse el tiempo trabajado en portugal en un formulario. Ahi es cuando la Seguridad Social les pilla porque dicen que en ese tiempo no podian haber salido de españa.

se de un caso hace muchos años, que le pidieron la devolucion de 24000 euros (dos años)


----------



## socrates99 (27 Jul 2022)

Joder que montón de gilipolleces


----------



## OYeah (27 Jul 2022)

Tan Chin Gao dijo:


> NO EXACTAMENTE... ENTRE TRABAJO Y TRABAJO DE MIERDA SE PUEDE COBRAR.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1137133
> 
> ...




Te piden un año. Como antes. El problema es que no vas a hacer ese año. Por eso es fijo discontínuo.


----------



## gester (27 Jul 2022)

Si hacen eso, creo que sería uno de los pocos motivos por los que arderian las calles y la gente se movilizaron.


----------



## gester (27 Jul 2022)

oldesnake dijo:


> En un país quebrado no puede haber paro, pensiones.......



Pues que empiecen recortando paguitas de los que no trabajan y luego ya vemos con los que aportan al sistema.


----------



## zirick (27 Jul 2022)

No se si es posible que odie más al social-comunismo, pues si era posible. Hoy lo detesto un poco más.


----------



## Tan Chin Gao (27 Jul 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Te piden un año. Como antes. El problema es que no vas a hacer ese año. Por eso es fijo discontínuo.



UN AÑO, SÍ. PERO EN ESTE SECTOR EQUIVALE A 270 "JORNADAS REALES" Y MIRAN LOS ÚLTIMOS SEIS AÑOS.
LO QUE TIENE GRACIA ES QUE SOY FIJO DISCONTÍNUO EN TRES COMUNIDADES AUTÓNOMAS: LA RIOJA, COMUNIDAD VALENCIANA Y CATALUÑA (EN DOS DE ELLAS NO PAGO VIVIENDA).


----------



## OYeah (27 Jul 2022)

Tan Chin Gao dijo:


> UN AÑO, SÍ. PERO EN ESTE SECTOR EQUIVALE A 270 "JORNADAS REALES" Y MIRAN LOS ÚLTIMOS SEIS AÑOS.
> LO QUE TIENE GRACIA ES QUE SOY FIJO DISCONTÍNUO EN TRES COMUNIDADES AUTÓNOMAS: LA RIOJA, COMUNIDAD VALENCIANA Y CATALUÑA (EN DOS DE ELLAS NO PAGO VIVIENDA).



¿No miran la residencia?


----------



## Tan Chin Gao (27 Jul 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> ¿No miran la residencia?



EL SEPE ES ESTATAL Y SE PUEDE SOLICITAR LA PRESTACIÓN POR DESEMPLEO EN CUALQUIER OFICINA...
PERO ANTES HAY QUE APUNTARSE A UN SERVICIO AUTONÓMICO DE EMPLEO
Y CONVIENE ESCOGER BIEN EL LUGAR PORQUE SI TE LLAMAN HAY QUE ACUDIR.


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (27 Jul 2022)

François dijo:


> Parece un invent o fake así que sobre falsedades no voy a opinar.



Ya lo estás haciendo.


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (27 Jul 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> En este foro tan pronto dicen unos que quieren que dependamos del estado como ahora que van casi a eliminar la prestación por desempleo.
> 
> ¿Para cuando era el Mad Max de este mes? ¿Y del que viene?



Este foro no te conviene, está claro.


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (27 Jul 2022)

señortopocho dijo:


> Me parecería perfecto si reducen las cotizaciones sociales en proporción pero como son unos hijos de puta recortarán el dar pero no el recibir.



Las cotizaciones no llegan ni para cubrir los pensionistas actuales.

El gobierno necesita mucha más inflación.


----------



## Javier de Carglass (27 Jul 2022)

Mostoles dijo:


> La verdad que no me sorprende. Hay mucha gente aprovechándose del paro y pegándose años sabáticos rascándose las pelotas.



Eso es cierto, yo lo he hecho. Digamos que tenía que recuperar parte de los impuestos pagados previamente, y recuperé una gran parte pero no todo.


----------



## OYeah (27 Jul 2022)

Tan Chin Gao dijo:


> EL SEPE ES ESTATAL Y SE PUEDE SOLICITAR LA PRESTACIÓN POR DESEMPLEO EN CUALQUIER OFICINA...
> PERO ANTES HAY QUE APUNTARSE A UN SERVICIO AUTONÓMICO DE EMPLEO
> Y CONVIENE ESCOGER BIEN EL LUGAR PORQUE SI TE LLAMAN HAY QUE ACUDIR.




Vale. ¿Y cómo llevas tres trabajos a la vez? Fijo discontinuo en hosteleria suelen ser seis meses, el verano desde Semana Santa, luego ya queda realmente jodido el compaginar nada por otros cinco meses.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (27 Jul 2022)

Por una vez en la vida, voy a creerme que, por fin, Bruselas ha hecho algo inteligente y bueno. 
Como eso sea verdad, obligará a que más de uno, que ha optado por ver Netflix, busque trabajo, lo que contribuirá a no tener que estar haciendo contratos en origen a inmis.


----------



## UpSpain (27 Jul 2022)

Poco me parece. Así les toca más a moros, panchos Y maricones


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (27 Jul 2022)

es que lo de España es un pitorreo

mucha gente se toma la vida laboral como "curro 1 año y descanso un tercio de lo currado más adelante". Jajajajjaaj. Brooootal.


----------



## Me suda la polla (27 Jul 2022)

Claro, claro... Y esa medida la van a tomar en 2023 que es año electoral...

En fin... Burbuja con lo que tu fuiste y en lo que te has quedado...


----------



## Murnau (27 Jul 2022)

pepeluismi dijo:


> Sería ridículo que lo bajaran. Ya es ridículo que no lo suban.
> Si lo hacen, que se olviden del voto de ni un trabajador



No caerá esa breva.


----------



## javiwell (27 Jul 2022)

La prestación por desempleo debería poder organizarse mediante un seguro privado. 

El seguro privado podría incluso cubrir una prestación por desempleo en caso de baja voluntaria del empleado hasta agotar los fondos personales y privados de cada uno.

Eeejjjjque los pobres no tendrían seguro... Si sí que tendrían, tendrían un seguro más modesto que el de los "ricos" pero que con el tiempo trabajando sería un seguro 10 veces mejor que el que ahora tienen a costa de los "ricos".


----------



## DVD1975 (27 Jul 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> es que lo de España es un pitorreo
> 
> mucha gente se toma la vida laboral como "curro 1 año y descanso un tercio de lo currado más adelante". Jajajajjaaj. Brooootal.



Serán ellos pq yo pe me he sacado mi carrera y certificados y mejorado idiomas o otros se han sacado oposiciones.


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Jul 2022)

nadie debería cobrar ni un céntimo por no hacer nada. 

Esa limosna debería ser solo para casos excepcionales de invalidez o alguna tragedia semejante y no para pagarles unas largas vacaciones a los vagos que usan todo tipo de picaresca. 

El seguro del coche y en general todos los seguros - se hacen con la idea de que muy pocas personas tengan un accidente puesto que de otra manera sería inviable. 

Si alguien quedase en paro el estado debería tener obras públicas para que los que quisieran cobrar se pusieran a limpiar montes o a construir puentes y carreteras.


----------



## Progretón (27 Jul 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> pero va a quedar alguien con trabajo para 2023¿?
> 
> 
> 
> a mamarla sociatas



En mi nuevo puesto de _funci_ esta mañana me tocó gestionar solicitudes de paguitas.

Sólo dos eran españoles, el resto sudacas y moros. De esos dos españoles, sólo uno solicitó paguita; el otro español quería hacer en realidad otro tipo de trámite.

En la cola de al lado, otro _funci_ hacía gestiones relacionadas con el pago de impuestos. Todos españoles menos un pareja de Argentina o Uruguay que estaba abriendo un negocio.

Españoles de esos a los que les van a reducir el paro, en caso de que la fuente del OP sea buena.

Todo correcto.


----------



## HaCHa (27 Jul 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> Ya sabeis que no doy info falsa.



Pon el enlace de un sitio donde nos hayas traído un dato de este calibre que luego se haya revelado cierto.
O cierra el hilo como un hombre.


----------



## sashimi (27 Jul 2022)

Javito Putero dijo:


> en cambio las ayudas por tocarse la minga pancha esas no las quitan



Esas no las pueden quitar hombre. No vas a dejar a Fatima con 3 hijos sin ingresos. El problema de Fatima ahora es tuyo. Te jodes y le das la mitad de tu sueldo


----------



## ciudadano cabreado (27 Jul 2022)

Rojelio Medio dijo:


> Si van a abrir ha puerta de par en par para que entren inmigrantes a trabajar, no se cuál es el problema, si dicen que falta gente.



Porque no falta gente. Hay un problema con la vivienda donde ellos dicen que falta gente. Van abusar de la desesperación de la gente extranjera para aprovecharse


----------



## EnergiaLibre (27 Jul 2022)

se vienen cositas breves


----------



## unaburbu (27 Jul 2022)

23 años cotizados del tirón sin pisar una oficina del INEM y ahora voy a desear caer en paro cuanto antes para trincar los 2 años de rigor. Manda huevos.


----------



## oldesnake (27 Jul 2022)

gester dijo:


> Pues que empiecen recortando paguitas de los que no trabajan y luego ya vemos con los que aportan al sistema.



es lo que deberían hacer. El instituto de estudios económicos ya dijo que se malgastan anualmente 60.000 millones de euros.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (27 Jul 2022)

La bajada del paro...


----------



## Bobesponjista (27 Jul 2022)

No va a quedar nada, arrasado 
Tremendo
No encuentro palabras


----------



## Amerika (27 Jul 2022)

Cuanto cobran de paro en republica checa o lituania? pues eso es lo que toca.. y las pensiones igual.


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (27 Jul 2022)

Amerika dijo:


> Cuanto cobran de paro en republica checa o lituania? pues eso es lo que toca.. y las pensiones igual.



Realmente no hay este tipo de "paro" fuera de España. Hay ayudas sociales, pero no con piso y coche en propiedad.


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (27 Jul 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


> Quince páginas y todavía no hay noticia oficial....



Esto no es meneame


----------



## sivigliano (27 Jul 2022)

noseyo dijo:


> Ya no solo eso es que encima te va a quitar la nómina y cuando te despidan y tenías derecho a un año de paro será 3 y lo mejor que quitaron dinero de tu nómina para cobrar ese año , demencial ,ya verás como no bajan el dinero que te quitan , luego llegan de ilegal y paga y Cáritas , ahora tenéis claro que el comunismo es generar pobres para depender del estado , muchos usan esos meses de paro para encontrar algo decente , aparte los que dicen vacaciones sois escoria enchufada , funcionaria , palillera , mientras estás en paro tienes obligación como cursos , no rechazar trabajos que te puedan llegar del paro ,por no decir que aprovechar esos meses para encontrar algo mejor , esto es España y no sales del trabajo y tienes otro al instante



Actualmente con un año cotizado corresponden 4 meses de prestación por desempleo. Dudo que PSOE y Podemos lo bajen a 3 meses. 
Por otro lado para prestaciones por desempleo se retiene un 9% de la nómina. En un sueldo de 1000 euros estaríamos hablando de 1100 euros cotizados al año. Con eso no hay ni para dos meses de prestación y se cobran 4. El sistema funciona porque muchos trabajadores están muchos años cotizando sin cobrar desempleo. Con lo que una persona cotiza individualmente se paga solo una parte de la prestación. Y si luego se cobra el subsidio de agotamiento por tener cargas familiares pues todavía se separa más la relación entre lo cotizado y lo cobrado en concepto de prestaciones por desempleo.


----------



## pamplinero (27 Jul 2022)

Yo conoci de mas joven a un chaval, que curraba de "lo que le salia" (teleoperador, reponedor... etc). Que echaba cuentas para que una vez cotizado lo suficiente, hacer meritos para que lo despidieran y vivir la sopa boba los dos años, para luego despues, ponerse a currar de lo que le saliera.

Con un poco de suerte, a estas alturas, espero que este muerto, porque su hobby (y el 50% de su dieta) eran las litronas, el tabaco y los porros (y el 50% restante eran precocinados).


----------



## FatalFary (27 Jul 2022)

Aunque no me lo creo sería lo propio. Cuando gobierna la izquierda es cuando se producen los mayores recortes en derechos porque los sindicatos no dicen ni mu, ni la gente se manifiesta, ni hostias en vinagre. Que gobiernan "los buenos", ya sabéis.


----------



## Plasta (27 Jul 2022)

pamplinero dijo:


> Yo conoci de mas joven a un chaval, que curraba de "lo que le salia" (teleoperador, reponedor... etc). Que echaba cuentas para que una vez cotizado lo suficiente, hacer meritos para que lo despidieran y vivir la sopa boba los dos años, para luego despues, ponerse a currar de lo que le saliera.
> 
> Con un poco de suerte, a estas alturas, espero que este muerto, porque su hobby (y el 50% de su dieta) eran las litronas, el tabaco y los porros (y el 50% restante eran precocinados).



Conoco a otro que hacía exactamente lo mismo.
Cogía el paro en cuanto tenía los dos años de subsidio y se dedicaba a viajar trabajando de cualquier cosa con lo que redondeaba los ingresos, decía que se cogía las vacaciones de los próximos 24 años por adelantado. Solo aparecía por el barrio cuando le tocaba sellar.
Sigue vivo, los porros y la plazuela no han podido con el.


----------



## Tan Chin Gao (27 Jul 2022)

sashimi dijo:


> Esas no las pueden quitar hombre. No vas a dejar a Fatima con 3 hijos sin ingresos. El problema de Fatima ahora es tuyo. Te jodes y le das la mitad de tu sueldo



LO TENDRÁ TODO Y SERÁS FELIZ


----------



## Usuario_Anonimo (27 Jul 2022)

Si fuese yo el el que se queda en paro y viese que mientras a la basura parásita le siguen regalando la vida yo no tengo derecho a nada saldria con una navaja a la calle y tanto me daria que sea un político que un funcionario el elegido para convertirse en su funda.


----------



## maxkuiper (27 Jul 2022)

Yo si te creo


----------



## chortinator (27 Jul 2022)

y lo mejor de todo es que quien se va a comer el marron seran frijolito y los lerdos peperos.


Ojala que empiecen a linchar peperos sin parar, por gilipollas


----------



## tomac (27 Jul 2022)

Yo no voto nunca, pero voy a votar a la yoli para que se coma el marron.


----------



## max power (27 Jul 2022)

Es lo que hemos votado como colectivo.

A joderse toca. Pensadlo la proxima vez que voteis, si es que la hay.


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (27 Jul 2022)

Usuario_Anonimo dijo:


> Si fuese yo el el que se queda en paro y viese que mientras a la basura parásita le siguen regalando la vida yo no tengo derecho a nada saldria con una navaja a la calle y tanto me daria que sea un político que un funcionario el elegido para convertirse en su funda.



Si, con lo bien que aplaudias


----------



## JB12 (27 Jul 2022)

Nunca he cobrado del paro, que es eso???


----------



## Noksan (27 Jul 2022)

Me recuerda a la canción "Rema, rema, marinero".
Habría que actualizarla a "Rema, rema, pringado".


----------



## Viviendo Digno (27 Jul 2022)

JB12 dijo:


> Nunca he cobrado del paro, que es eso???



Eso es un subsidio que cuando vd lo vaya a necesitar después de haber remado como un cosaco, ya no habrá nada en la caja. Estoy en la misma situación.


----------



## sada (27 Jul 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> La informacion es de fuentes insider.
> 
> Así que podeis ir poniendo la cibeles, etc.
> 
> Ya sabeis que no doy info falsa.



Pues ya te digo yo que no. la mujer de un amigo trabaja en el meollo y nada de eso


----------



## samaruc (27 Jul 2022)

JB12 dijo:


> Nunca he cobrado del paro, que es eso???


----------



## uberales (27 Jul 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> La informacion es de fuentes insider.
> 
> Así que podeis ir poniendo la cibeles, etc.
> 
> Ya sabeis que no doy info falsa.



Por fin, el psoe se va a comer un arreglo de la economía... Por fin, van a comerse todo lo que han montado.


----------



## Effetá (27 Jul 2022)

greg_house dijo:


> Y todos los ilegales cobrando del estado



Merece la pena a los trabajadores españoles hacerse con


Sinmiedoanada dijo:


> No cabe duda que lo mejor es no jugar. Entiendo que todo el mundo no se lo puede permitir.
> 
> Una vez que estás jugando, con estas reglas la forma más inteligente de jugar la partida es cotizar un año y tocarte los c****** cuatro meses en el paro, y así sucesivamente.
> 
> ...




De hecho, antes la duración máxima de la prestación contributiva era de cuatro años


----------



## Usuario_Anonimo (27 Jul 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> Si, con lo bien que aplaudias



Revisate mis anteriores mensajes campeón, no aplaudi nunca a los monos con placa o nazitarios, ni me he pinchado una sola vez. Entre todos los infrahumanos que hay en España aún quedamos unos pocos con capacidad critica y raciocinio.


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (27 Jul 2022)

sada dijo:


> Pues ya te digo yo que no. la mujer de un amigo trabaja en el meollo y nada de eso



Está de telefonista de la subcontrata del SEPE?


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (27 Jul 2022)

El paro que te correspondería a ti, para un moronegro


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (27 Jul 2022)

Este subsidio fomenta que la gente no quiera trabajar todo el año.


----------



## secuestrado (27 Jul 2022)

No hay huevos.


----------



## Capitán Walker (27 Jul 2022)

Y qué hay de los 24 meses de duración máxima?


----------



## sada (27 Jul 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> Está de telefonista de la subcontrata del SEPE?



Nooo nada de teléfono ni que se le parezca.


----------



## Cafeto (27 Jul 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> La informacion es de fuentes insider.
> 
> Así que podeis ir poniendo la cibeles, etc.
> 
> Ya sabeis que no doy info falsa.



Habrá que liarla en las calles (manifestaciones) hasta que huyan como ratas.


----------



## Skywalker22 (27 Jul 2022)

Luego se extrañan que la gente esté cada vez menos dispuesta a remar y a aportar. Muchos se preguntan ¿para qué cotizo esta burrada de pasta si cada vez recibo menos a cambio?
Que sigan "motivando" al personal a ver quién queda remando.


----------



## greg_house (27 Jul 2022)

Yo creo que es un bulo. Pero ya hemos visto como se ha puesto el personal.


----------



## Don Benmaz (27 Jul 2022)

Te lo quitan del paro pero te lo dan en AYUDAS!. Gracias que son bondadosos con los que menos tienen....

No te enteras tío, asóciate a algún sindicato o chiringuito, empieza a echar para que te den ayudas, deja de currar, trabajar.... eso es del siglo XX.

Tienes que vivir del estado, debería haber una foto de Pedro Sánchez en todos los colegios, casas, oficinas, plazas publicas... El nos va a dar de comer a todos. Es un HEROE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

EDITO: Y es guapo!!!!!!


----------



## gilmour38 (27 Jul 2022)

Lo sindicatos saldrían a la calle, aunque fuera a hacer el paripé, a las mariscadassssss


----------



## greg_house (27 Jul 2022)

Conozco gente ya totalmente agotada, no llevan ni media vida laboral. 

El problema es la falta de expectativas.


----------



## Busher (27 Jul 2022)

pepeluismi dijo:


> Debe subir en tiempo y cantidad. Es ridículo lo que hay ahora.
> Es para trabajadores que han currado de verdad.



Es un sistema hecho para picaros... para cotizar X, al paro y vacaciones gratis, cotizas otro poco y otra vez...
Al trabajador que, como yo y muchos mas, lleva 30 o mas años cotizando y no lo ha pillado ni una vez o un par de meses sueltos por ahi se le queda cara de gilipollas, obviamente, porque le dan las mismas lentejas que al caradura.


----------



## ArmiArma (27 Jul 2022)

Stock Option dijo:


> ¿Pero esto qué es? ¿El futuro no era la RBU?



Basta que Musk, Trump o Bolsonaro más concretamente hayan apostado por alguna forma de RBU para que un periódico como Lo País ya lo defina como 'repartir dinero público'
_"se apoya en dos pilares: repartir dinero público, mucho dinero, sobre todo a los pobres (prioritarios para el izquierdista durante sus gobiernos), y cuestionar el sistema de votación"_

Y por supuesto, aunque Brasil va economicamente bastante bien, ellos y sus encuestas ya saben que Bolsonaro va a perder. Esas encuentas empiezan a ser en algunos países un auténtico misterio.









La estrategia de Bolsonaro: cuestionar las elecciones y repartir dinero público


El presidente de Brasil oficializa este domingo su candidatura a la reelección frente a un Lula que lidera las encuestas con sólida ventaja




elpais.com


----------



## ArmiArma (27 Jul 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Es in sistema hecho para picaros... para cotizar X, al paro y vacaciones gratis, cotizas otro poco y otra vez...
> Al trabajador que, como yo y muchos mas, lleva 30 o mas años cotizando y no lo ha pillado ni una vez o un par de meses sueltos por ahi se le queda cara de gilipollas, obviamente, porque le dan las mismas lentejas que al caradura.



Es que todo esta condicionado a esa suerte de espacio tiempo. Mira las pensiones, con cuantísima pasta salió gente prejubilada de empresas para toda la vida.


----------



## Karma bueno (27 Jul 2022)

ES la España que tu quieres, Vota PSOE


----------



## ArmiArma (27 Jul 2022)

superloki dijo:


> Y esto es solo el principio, porque con los dos años de Agenda 2030 solo han empezado con la larga lista que tienen preparada.



¿Dos años? lleva bastante más.


----------



## ArmiArma (27 Jul 2022)

Javito Putero dijo:


> tu sigue poniendo el dedo en el ojo a los funcionarios y ni menciones a los panchos, que veras que bien te puto va. puto subnormal.



En la CAV desde luego, ya te digo, que el mayor gasto no son los panchos


----------



## daesrd (27 Jul 2022)

Javito Putero dijo:


> en cambio las ayudas por tocarse la minga pancha esas no las quitan



Todo apunta a que se penaliza a los que curran, porque otra cosa que hacen es que a los que cobran el Ingreso mínimo vital, si les da por aceptar un empleo, en A, de 2 semanas, por ejemplo, los que hayan ganado se lo descuentan de la paga, con la que no interesa,porque lo que ganan por un lado, lo pierden por otro.


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (27 Jul 2022)

Cafeto dijo:


> Habrá que liarla en las calles (manifestaciones) hasta que huyan como ratas.



Jajajaja, haréis lo que diga el PPSOE y Tele5


----------



## ArmiArma (27 Jul 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> No cambiará las elecciones, y no pasará de alguna manifestación más o menos gorda, pero no llegará ni a Huelga General ni nada.



Hace no mucho, un forero dijo que tras la unánime vulneración del estado de derecho, ruina, censura y espiral de mentiras de la plandemia, los que esperaban que hubiese elecciones eran unos ilusos y me pareció imposible. 
Tras los últimos acontecimientos empieza a no parecerme descabellado que en los siguientes dos años toda esa banda de hdlgp trace una narrativa para que se den las condiciones para imponer un Gobierno de concentración nacional.


----------



## Lian (27 Jul 2022)

Fuente;


----------



## davitin (27 Jul 2022)

Este hilo aún no lo han movido a la papelera?


----------



## greg_house (27 Jul 2022)

Pero hemos llegado al punto, no que tenga ayudas el picaro, es que el que no es picaro al final acaba excluido del sistema (pagandolo).


----------



## Becario (28 Jul 2022)

Parecéis nuevos, goder


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (28 Jul 2022)

De hoy mismo, ya están oficializando.









El Gobierno pretende eliminar los subsidios a los trabajadores que no hayan cotizado a la Seguridad Social


El Gobierno prevé llevar a cabo una modificación en los subsidios y prestaciones, eliminando así ayudas temporales y sustituyéndolas por una nueva.




www.noticiastrabajo.es


----------



## Jevitronka (28 Jul 2022)

Tened en cuenta que la mayoría del curro del país es de camarero a 200 euros la media jornada 12 horas.

Una pena para los que estén sobrecualificados, no se hayan situado o reciclado en época de crisis o hayan estudiado o ejercido una profesión donde hay más demanda que oferta. O no se hayan hecho funcis.


----------



## Jevitronka (28 Jul 2022)

Don Benmaz dijo:


> Te lo quitan del paro pero te lo dan en AYUDAS!. Gracias que son bondadosos con los que menos tienen....
> 
> No te enteras tío, asóciate a algún sindicato o chiringuito, empieza a echar para que te den ayudas, deja de currar, trabajar.... eso es del siglo XX.
> 
> ...



No, lo quitan del paro del que ha trabajado para dar ayudas a quien no ha dado nunca un palo al agua.


----------



## XRL (28 Jul 2022)

Javito Putero dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que moros y rumanos ya están creando empresas y buscan a gente pidiendo mucho (lo que a ellos no les pidieron al llegar a España) y pagando por convenio y que haya gente cobrando paro les jode y les molesta.
> 
> Saben que ya tenemos calado al sistema y que lo odiamos y les da igual.



moros y rumanos creando empresas?


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (28 Jul 2022)

XRL dijo:


> moros y rumanos creando empresas?



Tu decías que trabajaban mucho, PEDAZO DE BASURA TIRONUCABLE


----------



## XRL (28 Jul 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Tu decías que trabajaban mucho, PEDAZO DE BASURA TIRONUCABLE



pero quien ha dicho algo así? dije que he visto moros y negros currando en curros de mierda muy físicos

una cosa es ser empleado y otra crear una empresa


----------



## greg_house (28 Jul 2022)

No le deis mas vueltas. Esto caso 100% es un bulo, aunque yo creo que si van a ir cortando meses....

El problema es que tenemos una sociedad en la que el honrado esta siendo pisoteado un dia si y otro tambien.

La chusma, tiene toda clase de ayudas, ventajas, dinero publico, se los promociona en los trabajos (esto es cultural ya joder).

No se ni que coño pensar. Nos estamos cargando nuestro marco social (no lo considereis ni pais ni pollas).

Ese marco social es un entorno en el que todos convivimos en base a normas y reglas,... pues se ha decidido dar ventaja a la agente que es toxica. Esto es claramente motivo de que tu marco social se vaya a tomar por el culo ya que nadie va a querer hacer el canelo. Ok, pues es lo que se ha decidido, tirar por el camino en el que en 50 años te has/habras cargado todo lo construido.

Es que gente que no trabaja cobra 2000 pavos (como la puta okupa del otro dia drogadicta), Y gente trabajando se muere de asco.

Solo falta que despues de este ejemplo anterior, encima acorten el paro a la gente que esta sacrificandose por todos.


----------



## PolloMax (28 Jul 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> De hoy mismo, ya están oficializando.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De hoy mismo no... mira las fechas, no metais bulos...


----------



## Guerinii (28 Jul 2022)

Se nos ríen en la puta cara como siempre. Y no me refiero solo a los politicastros, si no a todos los funcivagos, mamadous, mohameds y demases que viven muy bien.


----------



## skan (28 Jul 2022)

Pero los menas seguirán cobrando igual


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (28 Jul 2022)

PolloMax dijo:


> De hoy mismo no... mira las fechas, no metais bulos...



Joder, es hace 8 meses, perdón


----------



## Euro go home (28 Jul 2022)

En un contrato fijo discontinuo, si trabajas 10 meses, ¿los otros dos de donde los cobras?


----------



## Liquidadero (28 Jul 2022)

Al final no va a haber mucha diferencia entre trabajar en negro o con contrato; hablo de diferencias en prestaciones y garantías futuras, porque en impuestos las hay y muchas. Seguramente lo que acabaremos haciendo muchos es cobrar la paguita de los 400 euros y hacer uno o más trabajillos en negro para ir tirando.


----------



## DVD1975 (28 Jul 2022)

Por Madrid por lo q me cuentan y trabajo estan llenas las entrevistas de sudamericanos pues estos se ofrecen a trabajar en b en sectores que pueden hacerlo están triunfando pero en otros no.
Pero ojo dato sudamericanos asentados ya estan clamando al cielo por la nueva regularización pq les perjudica.
Las empresas españolas y extranjeras ya son conscientes que España su mercado laboral es low cost y si hacen selección me dicen que ofrecen sueldos de mierda como digo 800 o 900 euros y si eres español y lo coges prefieren a un nacional.


----------



## trukutruku (28 Jul 2022)

Mostoles dijo:


> La verdad que no me sorprende. Hay mucha gente aprovechándose del paro y pegándose años sabáticos rascándose las pelotas.



Te das cuenta que ese dinero que estan cobrando por tocarse las pelotas es suyo, que lo han estado pagando?


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (28 Jul 2022)

trukutruku dijo:


> Te das cuenta que ese dinero que estan cobrando por tocarse las pelotas es suyo, que lo han estado pagando?



Negativo, las pírricas contribuciones que haces durante 12 meses no cubren ni de coña tu paguita de 4 meses.

España está quebrada entre otras cosas por estas mierdas. EXCESIVOS derechos de los trabajadores perjudican al propio trabajador. Véase % de paro galopante, empresas a la ruina con suma facilidad, etc.


----------



## valmont (28 Jul 2022)

Me parece que aun no lo habéis entendido, España vive de la deuda que le compra el BCE, todas esas pagas todo ese dinero sale únicamente de ahí, vuestros impuestos solo sirven para pagar una parte de los intereses de esa enorme deuda, una vez los tipos se pongan al 3% y los intereses sean impagables quebraremos, esto no es ficción , es algo que va a pasar y que por mas que os lo ponemos 1 y 1000000 veces seguís sin creerlo.
Todo esto ellos la saben y antes de llegar a la quiebra tomarán un montón de medidas que no servirán para nada, pero que harán mucho daño, esta del paro será de las primeras, también bajada de sueldo de funcionarios, despido de funcionarios, bajada de pensiones , IVA al 25%, bueno ya lo iréis viendo.


----------



## Mostoles (28 Jul 2022)

trukutruku dijo:


> Te das cuenta que ese dinero que estan cobrando por tocarse las pelotas es suyo, que lo han estado pagando?





trukutruku dijo:


> Te das cuenta que ese dinero que estan cobrando por tocarse las pelotas es suyo, que lo han estado pagando?



Siendo mileurista ya te digo que ni de coña. Haz el cálculo.


----------



## Mostoles (28 Jul 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Negativo, las pírricas contribuciones que haces durante 12 meses no cubren ni de coña tu paguita de 4 meses.
> 
> España está quebrada entre otras cosas por estas mierdas. EXCESIVOS derechos de los trabajadores perjudican al propio trabajador. Véase % de paro galopante, empresas a la ruina con suma facilidad, etc.



Así es. E insisto,mira que como trabajador me jode decirlo, pero es la verdad. Que te den 45 dias por año trabajado como antiguamente y después tengas derecho a 2 años de paro hace que mucha gente se plantee tocarse las pelotas durante un montón de tiempo.
Y sí, también me parecen mal las paguitas a los inmigrantes. Por mi, no entraría ni uno. La vrfsd que me sorprende que este sistema se sostenga siquiera.


----------



## Artorias (28 Jul 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Negativo, *las pírricas contribuciones que haces durante 12 meses no cubren ni de coña tu paguita de 4 meses.*
> 
> España está quebrada entre otras cosas por estas mierdas. EXCESIVOS derechos de los trabajadores perjudican al propio trabajador. Véase % de paro galopante, empresas a la ruina con suma facilidad, etc.



Se te ve entendido del tema...

A la empresa le cuesta un trabajador un 40% de su salario bruto en cotizaciones al mes.

Vamos, que si alguien cobra 25.000 € brutos al año, la empresa paga unos 10.000 € de cotizaciones. A eso sumale lo que tambien le roban de S.S. al trabajador que tirando por lo bajo es mas del 5 %, es decir, mas de 1.000 pavos al año.

A ver si con esos 11.000 pavos no tienes para los poco mas de 4.000 € que es lo maximo que te van a dar de paro esos 4 meses que has generado ese año (poco mas de 1.000 € al mes). Y eso los primeros 6 meses, que a partir de ese momento cobras poco mas de 700 la mes.

¿Quieren quitar el paro?.

Por mi perfecto, que quiten paro, jubilacion y sanidad.

Eso si, que le den al trabajador lo que la empresa y el cotizan.

Vamos, que en el ejemplo que te he puesto, el del tio que cobra 25.000 pavos, le den los 11.000 que anualmente le roban en cotizaciones a la Seguridad Social y que con esos 11.000 € se gestione el un seguro medico privado, un plan de pensiones y un plan de ahorro para el caso de irse al paro.

Es que hay que ser GILIPOLLAS o del PSOE-Podemos (que viene a ser lo mismo que GILIPOLLAS) para escribir la subnormalidad que te he señalado en negrita.

O GILIPOLLAS o un paleto ignorante que no sabe como funcionan las cosas.


----------



## Artorias (28 Jul 2022)

Mostoles dijo:


> Así es. E insisto,mira que como trabajador me jode decirlo, pero es la verdad. Que te den 45 dias por año trabajado como antiguamente y después tengas derecho a 2 años de paro hace que mucha gente se plantee tocarse las pelotas durante un montón de tiempo.
> Y sí, también me parecen mal las paguitas a los inmigrantes. Por mi, no entraría ni uno. La vrfsd que me sorprende que este sistema se sostenga siquiera.



Otro imbecil que no sabe que cada mes la empresa paga un 40 % de su salario bruto para que el tenga derecho a paro.

Otro imbecil que se cree que el paro es un "regalo" cuando es una estafa proque se cobra mucho menos de lo que te han robado si es que alguna vez llega a cobrarse.

Pongamos mi ejemplo de cuando curraba en la privada hace ya casi 10 años antes de sacarme la oposicion aprovechando los dos años de paro.

10 años currados a una media de algo mas de unos 30.000 € oficiales brutos anuales (obviamente cuando empece un mes despues de terminar la carrera cobraba menos que en los ultimos años, pero se podria decir que la media fue esa o algo mas), lo que hacen, por redondear, unos 300.000 € en total.

La empresa cotizaba por mi un 40% y a mi me robaban un 5% mes a mes. el 45% de 300.000 son *135.000 € que saqueo la Seguridad Social en 10 años gracias a mi trabajo.*

Mi paro fue lo maximo que se podia cobrar sin cargas familiares, es decir, aproximadamente, unos 1050 € x 6 y unos 750 x 18, es decir, *poco mas de **20.000 pavos.*

Ahora vas y me cuentas que no merecia ese paro y que no me lo habia ganado. A ver donde coño han ido los otros 115.000 € que robaron de mi trabajo esos 10 años. ¿Me los van a dar cuando me jubile?, Si, seguro..., ¿Han ido a Sanidad cuando el mejor seguro privado no cuesta ni 100 pavos mensuales (unos 12.000 pavos en esos 10 años)?, me da a mi que no.

Es que hay que ser GILIPOLLAS para defender que hay que quitar paro y que la gente abusa de el cuando es todo lo contrario. Te roban todos los meses un pastizal para luego darte migajas.


----------



## Artorias (28 Jul 2022)

Y bien que han hecho porque se lo han ganado y lo han pagado ellos antes con creces.


----------



## thanos2 (28 Jul 2022)

valmont dijo:


> Me parece que aun no lo habéis entendido, España vive de la deuda que le compra el BCE, todas esas pagas todo ese dinero sale únicamente de ahí, vuestros impuestos solo sirven para pagar una parte de los intereses de esa enorme deuda, una vez los tipos se pongan al 3% y los intereses sean impagables quebraremos, esto no es ficción , es algo que va a pasar y que por mas que os lo ponemos 1 y 1000000 veces seguís sin creerlo.
> Todo esto ellos la saben y antes de llegar a la quiebra tomarán un montón de medidas que no servirán para nada, pero que harán mucho daño, esta del paro será de las primeras, también bajada de sueldo de funcionarios, despido de funcionarios, bajada de pensiones , IVA al 25%, bueno ya lo iréis viendo.



Pues cuando quiten las ayudas a todos estos que viven de tener hijos y de lograr paguitas, la violencia en las oficinas de la seguridad social va a ser épica.


----------



## AnarcoLibertario (28 Jul 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> Pues cuando quiten las ayudas a todos estos que viven de tener hijos y de lograr paguitas, la violencia en las oficinas de la seguridad social va a ser épica.



Me empalmo solo de pensarlo.


----------



## España Forever (28 Jul 2022)

Lo que pretenden es que España sea más competitiva vía costes. Para hacerlo lo que hacen es rebajar los costes laborales ya que los políticos patrios no quieren rebajar los costes de otros conceptos (energía, impuestos, etc.). Y para rebajar los costes laborales van a emplear todos los medios posibles. Uno de los medios más eficaces es reducir la red de protección social de los trabajadores. Y esto va a ser aplicado por un gobierno socialista para que no haya protestas en la calle. La gente suele olvidar que la pérdida de gran parte de los derechos laborales se lo debemos al PSOE.


----------



## PROM (28 Jul 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Se te ve entendido del tema...
> 
> A la empresa le cuesta un trabajador un 40% de su salario bruto en cotizaciones al mes.
> 
> ...



Creo que no lo has pillado, la parte que corresponde al seguro de desempleo es pirrica, será entre un 0,6 y un 1% a lo sumo del salario por lo que se paga con las nominas de todos los españoles , no con la suya. Ahora si mezclas el resto de conceptos de la cotización ya t haces la ensalada tu solo y te la comes.


----------



## Kevinjesus (28 Jul 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> Pues cuando quiten las ayudas a todos estos que viven de tener hijos y de lograr paguitas, la violencia en las oficinas de la seguridad social va a ser épica.



Eso será lo último que toquen, porque son sus votantes y por el riesgo de jaleos.


----------



## Jackblack (28 Jul 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> El objetivo NO es que volvamos a trabajar por lo que ofrezcan. No es esa la dirección que han tomado, la mano de obra cada vez es menos necesaria. El objetivo es quizás parar la Gran Renuncia, pero para eso deben cargarse las rentas y las pensiones, no el paro, que no supone Gran Renuncia en absoluto, ya que es miseria temporal lo que da.
> 
> Si plantean eso es porque en Europa quieren llevarnos de la manita a un sistema de Ni trabajo ni Prestación por Desempleo a menos que seas un crack muy productivo con un contrato fetén en una Corporación multinacional, seguro privado, etc... Y para eso deben poner en marcha un sistema de subsistencia con pienso barato y entretenimiento en casa al estilo tienen aquí en UK o en Alemania, indefinidamente, y eso no existe en España para los españoles.



La gran renuncia estadounidense de q tanto se habla no llega ni al 5% d la masa laboral.
En Europa es inferior.
Y como bien dices, la mano de obra cada vez es menos necesaria xq las maquinas están acaparando más y más % del trabajo disponible.

Eso de la gran renuncia es la misma hipocresía y cinismo del poder para echar la culpa al trabajador una vez más.
Ej que renuncian por encimaj de suj posibilidadej laboralej...ñiñi.
Ej que quien va a querer trabajar...si lej dan paguitaj??
Es al revés...les dan paguitas xq hay escaces de curro.

VAMOS SEÑORES LLAMEN LAS COSAS POR SU NOMBRE:
LA GRAN ESCACES DEL TRABAJO ES LO QUE LLEVA JODIENDO EL MUNDO OCCIDENTAL DEDE 2007 INCLUSO ANTES.
LA MISMA RAZON XQ LA CALIDAD DEL TRABAJO E INCENTIVOS SON CADA AÑO MAS TRUNCADOS..
MUCHA MAS MANO DE OBRA QUE OFERTA LO QUE HACE Q PIERDA VALOR AÑO TRAS AÑO.
TODO ESTA CONECTADO ES LA MISMA RAZON DE XQ SE ESTA PRODUCIENDO UNA MERMA EN LA POBLACIÓN...YA NO NOS NECESITAN LAS MAQUINAS NOS SUSTITUIRAN.


----------



## Artorias (28 Jul 2022)

PROM dijo:


> Creo que no lo has pillado, la parte que corresponde al seguro de desempleo es pirrica, será entre un 0,6 y un 1% a lo sumo del salario por lo que se paga con las nominas de todos los españoles , no con la suya. Ahora si mezclas el resto de conceptos de la cotización ya t haces la ensalada tu solo y te la comes.



El que no lo ha pillado eres tu.

Lo de los porcentajes es una puta estafa porque todo va a lo mismo. Es un engañabobos y se ve que funciona viendo tu caso.

Segun tu, que te crees lo de los porcentajes "oficiales", de la cotizacion empresarial el 23,60 % va a CONTINGENCIAS COMUNES, vamos, hablando en plata, a pagar bajas medicas y jubilacion, ¿no?

¿Me vas a decir que si cobras 25.000 pavos al años, casi 6.000 pavos se van para pagar posibles bajas y jubilacion?. Venga hombre, no seas ingenuo. Esos porcentajes son un mero cosmetico. Aqui hay que hablar de totales para que no nos tomen el pelo.

Lo que tienes que tener claro es que de lo que tu cobras, la Seg. Social estafa mas de un 45 % a empresa y trabajador.

Vamos, que si tu curras 40 años a una media de, pongamos, 25.000 (salario medio mas o menos en España), al final de tu vida laboral te habran robado unos 450.000 €, a eso sumale los intereses y rendimientos de haber ido invirtiendo ese dinero.

Ahora teniendo en cuenta eso vas y me cuentas que es un abuso que esa persona hubiera cobrado paro unos pocos años a una media de 10.000 € al año.

Ya lo que me faltaba por ver, que haya IMBECILES que se sientan culpables por cobrar el paro que ellos mismos se han ganado.

Pues nada, ya sabeis, apoyar que os quiten el paro y que dediquen ese dinero a pguitas para moronegros, que esos si que no han cotizado ni un centimo en su vida.


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (28 Jul 2022)

*Tema mítico* : - BOOOOOOM EPA 2t2022 Extraordinarios datos de empleo ! Baja tasa paro al 12.48% !! 780.000 empleos privados VS 14.000 empleos públicos último año !







www.burbuja.info


----------



## EnergiaLibre (28 Jul 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> El que no lo ha pillado eres tu.
> 
> Lo de los porcentajes es una puta estafa porque todo va a lo mismo. Es un engañabobos y se ve que funciona viendo tu caso.
> 
> ...



y el amego lleva aquí desde 2007... parece que no ha aprendido una mierda en 15 años, seguro que está cacunado.


----------



## halmeria (28 Jul 2022)

No dudo de la información, pero no me parece creible. ¿Socialistas eliminando paguitas?
Si van a tocar el paro, que seguramente si como las pensiones, será para reducir el importe y si acaso un poco el plazo.

Esto es un globo sonda de manual, para despues bajar de 24 a 18 meses con alguna reducción de prestación simbolica.


----------



## PROM (28 Jul 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> El que no lo ha pillado eres tu.
> 
> Lo de los porcentajes es una puta estafa porque todo va a lo mismo. Es un engañabobos y se ve que funciona viendo tu caso.
> 
> ...



Que si, que si, que los que trabajan 1 año y se tiran 4 meses de vacaciones por método, que hay tela, se lo pagan ellos todo y no nosotros, veo que la escuela progre te ha afectado seriamente.


----------



## OYeah (28 Jul 2022)

Jackblack dijo:


> La gran renuncia estadounidense de q tanto se habla no llega ni al 5% d la masa laboral.
> En Europa es inferior.
> Y como bien dices, la mano de obra cada vez es menos necesaria xq las maquinas están acaparando más y más % del trabajo disponible.
> 
> ...




No, yo sí creo en la Gran Renuncia, ha pasado. En mi caso y alrededor. Si yo llego a tener el mas mínimo apoyo dejo de currar indefinidamente, hasta que encuentre algo que me ofrezca una vida más diga, casi con toda seguridad trabajando para uno, en B o en Z, pero para uno. 

El Covid ha cambiado la perspectiva de muchísima gente, sobretodo joven, que queria "triunfar" y vieron que no se comian el mundo precisamente, sino que las empresas se limpiaban el culo con sus aspiraciones y sueños justo cuando más las necesitaban.

Asi que se han bajado mucho las expectativas y aprendido a vivir con menos, y eso es BUENO. 

Si no encuentran camareros a los que pagarles un sueldo digno, que cierren. El Contrato se ha roto.


----------



## OYeah (28 Jul 2022)

*Hay que tener en cuenta que aunque nuestro trabajo ya valga poco y se valore y pague menos, como nuestras vidas, seguimos siendo seres humanos que nos merecemos cierto respeto, y no esta lluvia de indignidades en la boca. Todo tiene un límite y puede que no valgamos una mierda y no seamos necesarios, pero todavia podemos pegarle fuego a muchas cosas mejor que cualquier robot. Que se anden con ojo.*


----------



## PROM (28 Jul 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> y el amego lleva aquí desde 2007... parece que no ha aprendido una mierda en 15 años, seguro que está cacunado.





halmeria dijo:


> A los matemáticos del foro:
> Las cotizaciones que paga el empresario y la mayoría de las cotizaciones que paga el trabajador NO son para para pagar el paro.
> La cotizacion por desempleo es del 1.55%. un salario de 25K al año supone menos de 13.43€ al mes de cotización por desempleo al mes.
> Es decir, tienes que estar casi 1 año para pagarte 1 mes de cotizacion.
> ...



no intentes explicárselo a Artorias al listo de la Energia libre que no llegan, haran como Sanchez, te cambian el contexto y te justificaran lo que quieran


----------



## greg_house (28 Jul 2022)

Dejaros de mierdas 

Mientras aquí se debate esto (puede que si o que no) hay parásitos, que normalmente son gevtuza , que no han trabajado en su vida y cobrarán pagas para siempre


La gevte ilegal vive mejor que la legal trabajadora , ídem con los autóctonos 

La gente violenta tiene ayudas, pagas, alquileres , se les mantienen A cargo de su Puta madre las larvas 

¿Pero que es esto? 

Acabarán quitando a la gevte honrada cosas esenciales para un estado del bienestar europeo. Mientras solo hacemos que dar todo gratis a gevtuza


----------



## greg_house (28 Jul 2022)

Yo estoy súper rayado hace tiempo y cada vez trabajo menos. Solo quiero dejar el remo.


----------



## Avulense64 (28 Jul 2022)

Doctor Nunca dijo:


> Esa es la clave: sin ahorros (por los bajos salarios y la inflación) y perdiendo el culo por otro trabajo de mierda.
> 
> Si eres fijo discontinuo y no trabajas no estás en paro, ergo no hay paguita y tienes que buscarte otro curro de mierda en los periodos en blanco, en un mercado saturado de inmigrantes.
> 
> Eso sí, tenemos un ministerio luchando contra la gordofobia a costa de tu bolsillo.



Un fijo discontinuo si puede cobrar paro durante los meses de inactividad si reúne los requisitos.


----------



## PeterGriffyn (28 Jul 2022)

Increíble que rebajen prestaciones y pensiones a gente que cotiza y aumenten las de la gente que no lo ha hecho.
Están desincentivando trabajar a conciencia


----------



## Javito Putero (28 Jul 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Otro imbecil que no sabe que cada mes la empresa paga un 40 % de su salario bruto para que el tenga derecho a paro.
> 
> Otro imbecil que se cree que el paro es un "regalo" cuando es una estafa proque se cobra mucho menos de lo que te han robado si es que alguna vez llega a cobrarse.
> 
> ...



y no te llamaron del paro para darte trabajo? cuando cobras te hacen ronda de llamadas cuando no, pues no.


----------



## Artorias (28 Jul 2022)

Javito Putero dijo:


> y no te llamaron del paro para darte trabajo? cuando cobras te hacen ronda de llamadas cuando no, pues no.



Pues no me ofrecieron ningun trabajo. No habria nada de lo mio.

Me hicieron ir un par de dias a una charla de esas rodeado de moronegros y demas lumpen y punto.


----------



## greg_house (28 Jul 2022)

PeterGriffyn dijo:


> Increíble que rebajen prestaciones y pensiones a gente que cotiza y aumenten las de la gente que no lo ha hecho.
> Están desincentivando trabajar a conciencia



Nos vamos a la mierda directos


----------



## EnergiaLibre (28 Jul 2022)

PROM dijo:


> no intentes explicárselo a Artorias al listo de la Energia libre que no llegan, haran como Sanchez, te cambian el contexto y te justificaran lo que quieran



El tema es que aquí el dinero que roba la SS directamente al empresario hay que considerarlo como dinero del trabajador, pero oye si a algunos os gusta que os roben me parece bien.

Ej: en mi caso mi jefe paga por mi 4000 eur al mes de los cuales a mi me llegan 2250, osea que mi jubilacion y paro me lo estoy pagando yo mismo y aún sobra.


----------



## Skywalker22 (28 Jul 2022)

greg_house dijo:


> Yo creo que es un bulo. Pero ya hemos visto como se ha puesto el personal.



Pues yo creo que más temprano que tarde, acabarán reduciendo la duración de la prestación por desempleo. De hecho en muchos países europeos de los llamados "ricos", cada vez pone más trabas y hay gente que espera meses por las prestaciones.


----------



## PROM (28 Jul 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> El tema es que aquí el dinero que roba la SS directamente al empresario hay que considerarlo como dinero del trabajador, pero oye si a algunos os gusta que os roben me parece bien.



El tema no era lo que roba la S S , el tema era que un trabajador con su cotización de desempleo se lo paga solo y es mentira, lo pagamos entre todos. Ahora podemos discutir lo que roba hacienda y la seguridad social y seguro que te doy la razón. Soy empresario y se lo que pago todos los meses y todos los trimestres y el personal que tengo dedicado a gestionar ese robo, que tampoco se habla de eso.


----------



## greg_house (28 Jul 2022)

PROM dijo:


> El tema no era lo que roba la S S , el tema era que un trabajador con su cotización de desempleo se lo paga solo y es mentira, lo pagamos entre todos. Ahora podemos discutir lo que roba hacienda y la seguridad social y seguro que te doy la razón. Soy empresario y se lo que pago todos los meses y todos los trimestres y el personal que tengo dedicado a gestionar ese robo, que tampoco se habla de eso.



Hola PROM 

Veo que eres empresario. ¿Como crees que va a acabar todo esto en general?


----------



## greg_house (28 Jul 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Pues yo creo que más temprano que tarde, acabarán reduciendo la duración de la prestación por desempleo. De hecho en muchos países europeos de los llamados "ricos", cada vez pone más trabas y hay gente que espera meses por las prestaciones.



Que van a ir quitando esta claro 


Es el efecto de lo que se habla aquí , da igual un mes que 12 , es un robo porque es lo acordado . Igual de mal me parecería que bajasen pensiones porque si . Es lo acordado . 

No podemos ir cambiando
Las reglas a mitad de partido para siempre ganar los mismos


----------



## socrates99 (28 Jul 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> El tema es que aquí el dinero que roba la SS directamente al empresario hay que considerarlo como dinero del trabajador, pero oye si a algunos os gusta que os roben me parece bien.
> 
> Ej: en mi caso mi jefe paga por mi 4000 eur al mes de los cuales a mi me llegan 2250, osea que mi jubilacion y paro me lo estoy pagando yo mismo y aún sobra.



Para eso te van a meter el cuarto rejonazo,el de muerte.
Si no caes saldrá el mono sabio al descabello.
Y lo sabes!!!!


----------



## PROM (28 Jul 2022)

greg_house dijo:


> Hola PROM
> 
> Veo que eres empresario. ¿Como crees que va a acabar todo esto en general?



Pues si te soy sincero no veo impagos todavía que es el primer indicador de la crisis. En 2008 ya había a estas alturas muchos retrasos y devoluciones de pagarés, tambien es verdad que las empresas, hablo de Pymes, por ahora no estan mal, el problema va a ser del particular y eso tarda en llegar a la empresa. Pies de plomo por ahora.


----------



## gilmour38 (28 Jul 2022)

Recuerdo que con rajoy cuando estaba en paro nos quito dinero a los parados, un 10 x ciento creo que era, menudo sinverguenza.


----------



## samaruc (28 Jul 2022)

PROM dijo:


> Que si, que si, que los que trabajan 1 año y se tiran 4 meses de vacaciones por método, que hay tela, se lo pagan ellos todo y no nosotros, veo que la escuela progre te ha afectado seriamente.



El cálculo es sencillo.

La cotización por desempleo para contratos fijos es del 7, 05% ----> 5,50% empresa 1,55% trabajador.

En una nómina con una base de cotización de 1.000€ al trabajador se le descuentan 15,5€ en concepto de paro.

Durante los 6 primeros meses toca el 60% de la base (600€)

Un mes de paro equivale a 39 meses de cuota (3 años y 3 meses)

Para cobrar 4 meses de paro (1 año cotizado) necesitas lo que has cotizado en 13 años.

Putos langostos pensionistas.


----------



## Skywalker22 (28 Jul 2022)

greg_house dijo:


> Que van a ir quitando esta claro
> 
> 
> Es el efecto de lo que se habla aquí , da igual un mes que 12 , es un robo porque es lo acordado . Igual de mal me parecería que bajasen pensiones porque si . Es lo acordado .
> ...



El seguro de desempleo, se paga para algo, está claro.
Si un trabajador le sacas el derecho a desempleo y le recortas la jubilación o no se la garantizas, teniendo en cuenta la pésima atención sanitaria que hay hoy en día, ¿para qué cotiza?


----------



## Skywalker22 (28 Jul 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> El cálculo es sencillo.
> 
> La cotización por desempleo para contratos fijos es del 7, 05% ----> 5,50% empresa 1,55% trabajador.
> 
> ...




En ese sentido, mejor los funcionarios que no pueden coger paro. Esos sí son productivos.


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (28 Jul 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> El cálculo es sencillo.
> 
> La cotización por desempleo para contratos fijos es del 7, 05% ----> 5,50% empresa 1,55% trabajador.
> 
> ...



Normal que haya que rebajarlo.


----------



## samaruc (28 Jul 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> Normal que haya que rebajarlo.



Es el ciclo de la vida.

El langosto de hoy es el langostino de ayer.

El langostino de hoy será el langosto de mañana.


----------



## samaruc (28 Jul 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> En ese sentido, mejor los funcionarios que no pueden coger paro. Esos sí son productivos.



Así es. Los de carrera 0 cotizaciones 0 paro. 

Los interinos sí pillan cacho.

Y solo son 1/3 del total (más de 1 millón)









La temporalidad en el empleo público alcanza su máximo histórico


La temporalidad en el empleo público alcanza el 32,5%, y el número total de empleados públicos con contrato temporal alcanzó 1,13 millones, según la EPA.



www.rtve.es





Coming soon cláusula de revisión con el IPC como un remero cualquiera con convenio medio decente.










El Gobierno planteará a los funcionarios equiparar su alza salarial a las empresas


Los Presupuestos Generales de 2023 ya están lanzados pero falta por conocer una de las claves más importante del futuro proyecto de ley. Confirmado que las...




www.lainformacion.com


----------



## Skywalker22 (28 Jul 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> Así es. Los de carrera 0 cotizaciones 0 paro.
> 
> Los interinos sí pillan cacho.
> 
> ...




¿Lo de la ironía, que tal lo llevas?


----------



## HOOOR (29 Jul 2022)

22 páginas de hilo por un pringao que ni pone enlaces ni nada. Burbuja no defrauda...


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (30 Jul 2022)

Ya empiezan en Alemania con el Harzt4


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (30 Jul 2022)

FDP will Hartz-IV-Empfänger finanziell an eingesparten Heizkosten beteiligen - WELT


Menschen, die Arbeitslosengeld beziehen, haben bislang nichts vom Gassparen: Drehen sie die Heizung runter, haben sie zwar kältere Wohnungen, aber nicht mehr Geld in der Tasche. Das verbleibt beim Jobcenter. Die FDP will das nun ändern.




www.welt.de


----------



## DVD1975 (30 Jul 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Pues no me ofrecieron ningun trabajo. No habria nada de lo mio.
> 
> Me hicieron ir un par de dias a una charla de esas rodeado de moronegros y demas lumpen y punto.



Como a mí no había más que moros negros y personas mayores sin ninguna cualificación ni estudios.
A quien colocaron jajaa?
A una mora a los demás nada de nada.


----------

